# Northeast Wisconsin GTG thinking of having one



## specter29 (Apr 23, 2012)

Trying to see if anyone would have interest in a GTG in late July early August.

located in Suring,WI about 45 minutes north of Green Bay

would have a his and hers portable toilets

and of course would have wood to cut (mostly oak, pine, beech)

I'll wait to see what kind of response I get before deciding a set date. 

and before anyone asks yes I'll have deviled eggs and Pie :msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 23, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## specter29 (Apr 23, 2012)

also forgot to say if theres enough people interested i may be willing to raffle of a *Husky 3120XP*at the GTG


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 23, 2012)

i'll check my dates and post what dates i can't make it. other wise i'm in


----------



## Philbert (Apr 23, 2012)

Long way to drive for a Saint Paul boy, but subscribing to the thread, just to stay in the loop.

Philbert


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 23, 2012)

If I am available and not broke I would like to come. I would also like to win a 3120. How in the world can you raffle off one of them? Do you have an extra one just lying around? Awfully generous. Keep us updated.


----------



## wendell (Apr 23, 2012)

I find the idea intriguing. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jrocket (Apr 23, 2012)

Depending on date, count me in!


----------



## specter29 (Apr 23, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> If I am available and not broke I would like to come. I would also like to win a 3120. How in the world can you raffle off one of them? Do you have an extra one just lying around? Awfully generous. Keep us updated.



a friend owed some favors


----------



## kevy66 (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds like a good time. I'll see you there.


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds like I may have to put up with Packer radio for a day or two.


----------



## lmbrman (Apr 23, 2012)

i would try to make it -


----------



## wendell (Apr 23, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> i would try to make it -



I'm out.










:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lmbrman (Apr 23, 2012)

wendell said:


> I'm out.
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:




i'll give ya a handicap if we race again 

[video=youtube;J_2FnEk4zc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_2FnEk4zc0&feature=autoplay&list=PLBF5AE1A12B9E2F8C&lf=plpp_video&playnext=2[/video]


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 24, 2012)

july 9-15 and aug 4-5 i can't do 

aug 8-18 is the grand american trapshoot. if i have the funds thats were i'll be
any other dates and i'll be there


----------



## Bill G (Apr 24, 2012)

specter29 said:


> Trying to see if anyone would have interest in a GTG in late July early August...



I am thinking that might be a good time.  It is before Baraboo WI and Haywood WI and after the US Axmen show down south in my area


----------



## specter29 (Apr 24, 2012)

the dates I'm looking at are the weekend of july 21st, 28th, or August 11th any thoughts to what work better let me know.


----------



## specter29 (Apr 24, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> If I am available and not broke I would like to come. I would also like to win a 3120. How in the world can you raffle off one of them? Do you have an extra one just lying around? Awfully generous. Keep us updated.



if you could come that would be great it would be nice to meet you and compare dolmars/makitas also


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 24, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> Sounds like I may have to put up with Packer radio for a day or two.



Watch it, loser! That's my Pack you're talking about (LaCrosse native here). We'll ramp up the volume just for you.


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 24, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Watch it, loser! That's my Pack you're talking about (LaCrosse native here). We'll ramp up the volume just for you.



Easy. Knew there was something wrong with you, most from up north have a problem or two, but you had too many for it being just that. Quite a change, LaCrosse to Ely. 

My many travels through Sconny have taught me what CD's, mp3's, and XM are all about. All Pack, all the time is not for me.

But it looks good on you. Right under that modern logo. Big G over here is breakfast cereal and granola bars.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 24, 2012)

specter29 said:


> if you could come that would be great it would be nice to meet you and compare dolmars/makitas also



That sounds like a good time, I sure hope we can make it out there.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Apr 24, 2012)

Hayward Lumberjack Days are July 27-29th I swore I was going to hit that this year and watch Halvorsen race. Not sure if anyone else is goin.


----------



## lmbrman (Apr 25, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Hayward Lumberjack Days are July 27-29th I swore I was going to hit that this year and watch Halvorsen race. Not sure if anyone else is goin.



lmbrkid wants to go again, but we might just take her to the weekly kid show - not sure yet


----------



## specter29 (Apr 25, 2012)

how does the weekend of August 11th sound to everyone?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 25, 2012)

specter29 said:


> how does the weekend of August 11th sound to everyone?



That's a long ways out but sounds good so far.


----------



## specter29 (Apr 25, 2012)

its not set in stone but just figured i'd throw it out there seeing it sounds already to be the least conflicting date so far. We can always change it down the road if something works better.


----------



## specter29 (Apr 27, 2012)

Plans are to have a bunch of fun and good old cookie cutting, dollar race for those that want and any other thing we can come up with, swap trailer, Ill also have a work bench with vise. I will have a couple of canopies set up for shade or inclement weather and food and drink. there is two motels within 15 minutes of my location to stay and there is some room if people want to camp out.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 2, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> That's a long ways out but sounds good so far.



I'd say we're in. ::thumbsup::


----------



## SliverPicker (May 2, 2012)

Not trying to be funny, but what is a "GTG"?


----------



## Hedgerow (May 2, 2012)

SliverPicker said:


> Not trying to be funny, but what is a "GTG"?



"G"et "T"o "G"ether...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 2, 2012)

Get The Girls


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 2, 2012)

Great turkey gathering


----------



## Hedgerow (May 2, 2012)

Got To Go!!!
otstir:


----------



## specter29 (May 2, 2012)

chainsaw some ones gotta keep you guys on track :msp_biggrin:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 2, 2012)

And here I always thought it was Guys talk goofy... At least that's how it was in missouri....


----------



## wendell (May 2, 2012)

Great Time Gabbing


----------



## specter29 (May 2, 2012)

i thought it stood for Go to Guy?


----------



## specter29 (May 2, 2012)

also picked the 3120xp up tonight ill have pictures tomorrow of it


----------



## Beefie (May 2, 2012)

Suring is less than a Hour away for me so very do able. I have to see how the new job is going by then but should be able to make it. 


Beefie


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 2, 2012)

Beefie said:


> Suring is less than a Hour away for me so very do able. I have to see how the new job is going by then but should be able to make it.
> 
> 
> Beefie



Hey Beefie, hows it going? I have a couple more 4" hose ends remind me to bring them to the next gathering we are at.


----------



## wendell (May 2, 2012)

Beefie said:


> I have to see how the new job is going by then but should be able to make it.
> 
> 
> Beefie



Whatchya doing now?


----------



## pele55 (May 2, 2012)

my sister and brother in law live in Brilllion... i will see if i can go... beefie wants his atv back anyway!!


----------



## Beefie (May 2, 2012)

wendell said:


> Whatchya doing now?



I had a new job oppertunity fall in to my lap. I wasn't looking for a new job but I could not pass it up. I have a starting pay higher than my old job and better benefits, also some pay incentives and good bonuses at the end of the year if the company does well, which they have for the last couple years. It is a longer commute and I no longer haave a company vehicle but I think it will be worth it, Garented 42 hours a week plus all the overtime that i want to work. = more saws and a newer family truck some time soon. It feals good to beable to swim upstream instead of just treding water.

Andy I can use that set of couplers, when ever i see you guys next i will pick them up. By the way when is your GTG?


Beefie


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 2, 2012)

Here is a link to our thread. We are planning for september 22,23. It is a ways away but thats the plan for now.http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/192139-7.htm


----------



## specter29 (May 2, 2012)

To keep your Guy/gals interest peaked I've talked to some people and the idea I've got is who ever wins the 3120xp raffle at the gtg taken for granted there will be enough comimng to have one is we're going to throw in a port job by whom ever the winner chooses. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 2, 2012)

specter29 said:


> To keep your Guy/gals interest peaked I've talked to some people and the idea I've got is who ever wins the 3120xp raffle at the gtg taken for granted there will be enough comimng to have one is we're going to throw in a port job by whom ever the winner chooses. :msp_thumbsup:



Wow that is extremely generous, and cool.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 2, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Wow that is extremely generous, and cool.



That is, unless I decide to go up there... In which case I'd probably win it... Then I'd have to let Strumpet molest it.... 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (May 2, 2012)

Beefie said:


> I had a new job oppertunity fall in to my lap. I wasn't looking for a new job but I could not pass it up. I have a starting pay higher than my old job and better benefits, also some pay incentives and good bonuses at the end of the year if the company does well, which they have for the last couple years. It is a longer commute and I no longer haave a company vehicle but I think it will be worth it, Garented 42 hours a week plus all the overtime that i want to work. = more saws and a newer family truck some time soon. It feals good to beable to swim upstream instead of just treding water.
> 
> Beefie



So, since you didn't really answer the question, I assume you're now scrubbing porta potties or a mortuary assistant?

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (May 2, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> That is, unless I decide to go up there... In which case I'd probably win it... Then I'd have to let Strumpet molest it....
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm sure it is too far for your tender ass to make.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 2, 2012)

wendell said:


> I'm sure it is too far for your tender ass to make.



I don't want to hear about no "tender ass" there big boy... Who didn't make it to Summersville??? Mitch made it...
Just sayin'...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## wendell (May 2, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I don't want to hear about no "tender ass" there big boy... Who didn't make it to Summersville??? Mitch made it...
> Just sayin'...
> :msp_sneaky:



Once you've been to one TAMOK GTG, didn't see much point in wasting my time with another. 









:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (May 2, 2012)

wendell said:


> Once you've been to one TAMOK GTG, didn't see much point in wasting my time with another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just make sure you bring some of that cheese this fall...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## specter29 (May 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Just make sure you bring some of that cheese this fall...
> :msp_sneaky:



Maybe you should just come up here in August and get some cheese. i have 2 cheese factory with in 10 minutes and 15 minutes. So ya you should get your but up here and get some *Wisconsin* cheese and stop at the GTG and if you want I'll let ya drag Strumpet with.


----------



## specter29 (May 4, 2012)

specter29 said:


> also picked the 3120xp up tonight ill have pictures tomorrow of it



here is a pic of it before its gets all cleaned up and gone through


----------



## specter29 (May 5, 2012)

Here is a couple more pics before I send it to Scott for a clean up and refurb

<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/?action=view&amp;current=Untitled5.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/Untitled5.jpg" border="0" alt="Untitled5"></a>
<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/?action=view&amp;current=Untitled4.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/Untitled4.jpg" border="0" alt="Untitled4"></a>
<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/?action=view&amp;current=Untitled1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/Untitled1.jpg" border="0" alt="Untitled1"></a>


----------



## wendell (May 5, 2012)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (May 5, 2012)

So wadda ya say Hedge,,, Road trip


----------



## wendell (May 5, 2012)

:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow (May 5, 2012)

I don't even know what I'm doing tomorrow... Let alone August!!! But it's a possibility!!! I'll be ready for a break from the heat...


----------



## specter29 (May 5, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> So wadda ya say Hedge,,, Road trip



Don't forget stumpy if ya come I'll make sure and get some really good homemade pies from the local diner that place has got awesome homemade pies if you ask anyone around here.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (May 5, 2012)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM pies


----------



## specter29 (May 6, 2012)

Stumpy, so what special stumpbroke saw ya gonna bring to show if ya come?


----------



## specter29 (May 6, 2012)

for those of you who are planning on coming if you can PM so I can have a rough idea of who is all going to attend. I know its a ways out but I like to try and stay organized so that way if i come up with any other ideas to run across you guys and gals I at least have a real rough # of people who's going to be there.


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 6, 2012)

Unless something comes up between now and then, I'm in. Been too long since I've seen that side of the state.


----------



## wendell (May 6, 2012)

specter29 said:


> for those of you who are planning on coming if you can PM so I can have a rough idea of who is all going to attend. I know its a ways out but I like to try and stay organized so that way if i come up with any other ideas to run across you guys and gals I at least have a real rough # of people who's going to be there.



To save you a bunch of PM's and to help increase interest, it usually helps to keep a tally right here in the thread.

Who's Coming to specter29's GTG

specter29
wendell
Steve NW WI


----------



## specter29 (May 6, 2012)

wendell said:


> To save you a bunch of PM's and to help increase interest, it usually helps to keep a tally right here in the thread.
> 
> Who's Coming to specter29's GTG
> 
> ...



Good Idea Wendell:msp_thumbup:, here is what i scrounged up from the thread after reading back through it. Let me know guys/girls if this is correct so far.

People Attending GTG

tree monkey?
andydodgegeek/sarahdodgegeek?
jrocket?
kevy66
Wendell
Steve NW WI
Beefie?
Stumpy?
Hedgerow?


----------



## wendell (May 6, 2012)

People Attending GTG

specter 29
kevy66
wendell
Steve NW WI


People not smart enough to say yes yet

Beefie?
Stumpy?
Hedgerow?
tree monkey?
andydodgegeek/sarahdodgegeek?
jrocket?


----------



## Philbert (May 6, 2012)

My schedule is always screwy. Would like to attend if I can. But won't know for sure until a few days before, so 'maybe'.

Philbert


----------



## wendell (May 7, 2012)

People Attending GTG

specter 29
kevy66
wendell
Steve NW WI


People not smart enough to say yes yet

Beefie?
tree monkey?
andydodgegeek/sarahdodgegeek?
jrocket? 
Philbert?
grandpatractor?
HeavyFuel?
WetGunPowder?
Pele55?
JuniorTreeMonkey?
longbar?
8433Jeff?

Tamokians

Stumpy?
Hedgerow?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (May 7, 2012)

specter29 said:


> Stumpy, so what special stumpbroke saw ya gonna bring to show if ya come?



Depends on what I got here at the time.


----------



## tree monkey (May 7, 2012)

wendell said:


> People Attending GTG
> 
> specter 29
> kevy66
> ...



you need to get me off the dumb list and on the top list. thankyou:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## specter29 (May 7, 2012)

got it fixed tree monkey

People Attending GTG

specter 29
kevy66
wendell
Steve NW WI
tree monkey

People who have not confirmed for sure that they are coming

Beefie?
andydodgegeek/sarahdodgegeek?
jrocket? 
Philbert?
grandpatractor?
HeavyFuel?
WetGunPowder?
Pele55?
JuniorTreeMonkey?
longbar?
8433Jeff?

Tamokians

Stumpy?
Hedgerow?


----------



## specter29 (May 7, 2012)

People Attending GTG

specter 29
kevy66
wendell
Steve NW WI
tree monkey

People who have not confirmed for sure that they are coming

Beefie?
andydodgegeek/sarahdodgegeek?
jrocket? 
Philbert?
grandpatractor?
HeavyFuel?
WetGunPowder?
Pele55?
JuniorTreeMonkey?
longbar?
8433Jeff?
WoodChuck'r?
lmbrman?

Tamokians

Stumpy?
Hedgerow?


----------



## specter29 (May 7, 2012)

I see you lurking down there Hedgy


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 7, 2012)

specter29 said:


> how does the weekend of August 11th sound to everyone?



Is this still the planned date?


----------



## Hedgerow (May 7, 2012)

specter29 said:


> I see you lurking down there Hedgy



Yeah... I lurk here.. Lurk there... 
Gonna try and make it... If its 115 down here again in August, I may be running your direction...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (May 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah... I lurk here.. Lurk there...
> Gonna try and make it... If its 115 down here again in August, I may be running your direction...



Leave room for a hairy midget to ride with ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## specter29 (May 7, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Is this still the planned date?



Yea that's the date I'm planning on so far. nobody so far has told me it won't work for them yet.


----------



## specter29 (May 7, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Leave room for a hairy midget to ride with ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_thumbup:



Hey Stumper's i'm sending that orange saw i talked to you about out tomorrow via UPS


----------



## specter29 (May 7, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Leave room for a hairy midget to ride with ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_thumbup:



so you boys gonna try drag the rest of your crew with? when you head north :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (May 7, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Leave room for a hairy midget to ride with ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_thumbup:



Will do...


----------



## specter29 (May 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah... I lurk here.. Lurk there...
> Gonna try and make it... If its 115 down here again in August, I may be running your direction...



I got 7 lakes with in 5 to 10 minutes if ya need to cool off


----------



## Stumpys Customs (May 7, 2012)

specter29 said:


> Hey Stumper's i'm sending that orange saw i talked to you about out tomorrow via UPS



U B DA MAN


----------



## wendell (May 8, 2012)

specter29 said:


> I got 7 lakes with in 5 to 10 minutes if ya need to cool off



or clean up. :msp_tongue:


----------



## KUBOTA OWNER (May 8, 2012)

*Gtg*

Young and dumb menber, Never been to one but would be very interested in attending. "if she lets me". 
-- What do you guys do, Do you all bring saw's. --- where is it in suring? I have a place in mountain. 
Have a bunch of huskys and jonsereds. -- would be very fun to attend.-- hard to say this far out. Can i just show 
or must I RSVP?


----------



## specter29 (May 8, 2012)

KUBOTA OWNER said:


> Young and dumb menber, Never been to one but would be very interested in attending. "if she lets me".
> -- What do you guys do, Do you all bring saw's. --- where is it in suring? I have a place in mountain.
> Have a bunch of huskys and jonsereds. -- would be very fun to attend.-- hard to say this far out. Can i just show
> or must I RSVP?



yep bring yer saws cut some cookies, do some saw/parts swappin if ya want, and just have great time meeting new people and visiting with people you already know, and can't forget the food.

I'm 5 miles southeast of suring 

can just show up but if your planning on coming or thinking of coming just post in the thread as such so i can add you to the list when it gets close i'll Private message said people my address.

Also there are two motels within 15 minutes of me if want to stay closer


----------



## specter29 (May 8, 2012)

figured I would give a ya peek of how much area i got to work with

<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/land/?action=view&amp;current=field3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/land/field3.jpg" border="0" alt="field3"></a>
<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/land/?action=view&amp;current=feild2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/land/feild2.jpg" border="0" alt="feild2"></a>
<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/land/?action=view&amp;current=feild.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/land/feild.jpg" border="0" alt="feild"></a>
<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/land/?action=view&amp;current=dirt2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/land/dirt2.jpg" border="0" alt="dirt2"></a>
<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/land/?action=view&amp;current=freshdirt.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/land/freshdirt.jpg" border="0" alt="Untitled"></a>

and last the fire pit

<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/land/?action=view&amp;current=pit.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/land/pit.jpg" border="0" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## specter29 (May 8, 2012)

well the big boy arrived safe and sound at Scott's for the refurb when he gets time.


----------



## specter29 (May 9, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah... I lurk here.. Lurk there...
> Gonna try and make it... If its 115 down here again in August, I may be running your direction...



I got a deal for ya lets split you keep 57.5 degrees down there and ill 57.5 degrees up here :biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (May 9, 2012)

specter29 said:


> I got a deal for ya lets split you keep 57.5 degrees down there and ill 57.5 degrees up here :biggrin:



Now I could live with that!!!
:sweat3:


----------



## specter29 (May 11, 2012)

Good morningg everybody

sorry havent had time to post more in here been busy at work and now am working on a wright saw project for my grandfather


----------



## redsqwrl (May 11, 2012)

*GT the GTG*

Heard about this from wendell in the homelite thread, I am just north of kaukauna.... Put me on the maybe list.

Mike


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 11, 2012)

specter29 said:


> People Attending GTG
> 
> specter 29
> kevy66
> ...




I fixed the list.:kilt:


----------



## wendell (May 11, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I fixed the list.:kilt:



Did you read the post above yours? :msp_sad:


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 11, 2012)

specter29 said:


> got it fixed tree monkey
> 
> People Attending GTG
> 
> ...



Fixed it again. Sorry I didnt see ya redsqwrl i'll make it up to ya if you show up, i'll let you run any of my saws.


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 11, 2012)

wendell said:


> Did you read the post above yours? :msp_sad:



Sorry, I got it.


----------



## wendell (May 11, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Fixed it again. Sorry I didnt see ya redsqwrl i'll make it up to ya if you show up, i'll let you run any of my saws.



Well, considering he basically lives down the street from specter29, he better be there. :msp_tongue:


----------



## specter29 (May 12, 2012)

yep kaukauna only about hour south of me


----------



## specter29 (May 12, 2012)

People Attending GTG

specter 29
kevy66 +4
wendell
Steve NW WI
tree monkey
andydodgegeek/sarahdodgegeek

People who have not confirmed for sure that they are coming

Beefie?
redsqwrl?
jrocket? 
Philbert?
grandpatractor?
HeavyFuel?
WetGunPowder?
Pele55?
JuniorTreeMonkey?
longbar?
8433Jeff?

Tamokians

Stumpy?
Hedgerow?

added people coming with Kevy66


----------



## specter29 (May 14, 2012)

mornin everyone


----------



## Hedgerow (May 14, 2012)

Mornin...


----------



## specter29 (May 14, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Mornin...



so Hedgy you get that saw from the stumpster yet?


----------



## Hedgerow (May 14, 2012)

I'll get it Thursday!!!

I'll try not to break it...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## specter29 (May 16, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I'll get it Thursday!!!
> 
> I'll try not to break it...
> :msp_rolleyes:



ok, also what happened to our deal on the weather :msp_sneaky:


----------



## specter29 (May 16, 2012)

so right now I have had some time to add to the wood pile for the GTG I have anything from 12" up to 24" in diameter. whats your guys/gals thoughts on bigger stuff I may be able to get some pieces up to 40" in diameter.


----------



## wendell (May 16, 2012)

specter29 said:


> whats your guys/gals thoughts on bigger stuff I may be able to get some pieces up to 40" in diameter.



I think that would be fantastic!

Wonder where the Western WI Swamp People are at? :msp_mellow:


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 16, 2012)

specter29 said:


> so right now I have had some time to add to the wood pile for the GTG I have anything from 12" up to 24" in diameter. whats your guys/gals thoughts on bigger stuff I may be able to get some pieces up to 40" in diameter.



I like the big wood..... Get your minds out of the gutter.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 16, 2012)

specter29 said:


> ok, also what happened to our deal on the weather :msp_sneaky:



You're not holding up your end!!! 
It was 80 here yesterday!!!
:msp_tongue:


----------



## specter29 (May 16, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You're not holding up your end!!!
> It was 80 here yesterday!!!
> :msp_tongue:



hey i got mine back down to 67 degrees today I think you were slacking on your end :msp_biggrin:


----------



## specter29 (May 16, 2012)

on a different note I did pick one of these up at an auction over the week end can't wait to try it.

<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/?action=view&amp;current=Untitled-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/Untitled-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## Philbert (May 16, 2012)

specter29 said:


> on a different note I did pick one of these up at an auction over the week end can't wait to try it.



Nice. I have been impressed with my little HF USC. Imagine a 'real' one would be much nicer.

Enjoy.

Philbert


----------



## redsqwrl (May 16, 2012)

If you manage to get a big log I will be forced to bring something two man.

I am new to the GTG thing, I generally go to symco for the cutting competition and running a 60" saw on a 8" log is weird.

I am a homeilite guy and really don't have much else. what do most folks bring?

Mike


----------



## wendell (May 16, 2012)

redsqwrl said:


> If you manage to get a big log I will be forced to bring something two man.
> 
> I am new to the GTG thing, I generally go to symco for the cutting competition and running a 60" saw on a 8" log is weird.
> 
> ...



You bring what ya got.

Some ported screamers, plenty of stock whatever and more than a little old iron.


----------



## specter29 (May 16, 2012)

wendell said:


> You bring what ya got.
> 
> Some ported screamers, plenty of stock whatever and more than a little old iron.



yep what Wendell said and hopefully if im lucky I'll the mighty reciprocating saw back together and running by then


----------



## wendell (May 16, 2012)

wendell said:


> You bring what ya got.
> 
> Some ported screamers, plenty of stock whatever and more than a little old iron.



I should say I will be bringing the former and latter. Only have 1 modern saw that is still stock. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree monkey (May 17, 2012)

wendell said:


> Only have 1 modern saw that is still stock. :hmm3grin2orange:



why?


----------



## wendell (May 17, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> why?



$$$$


----------



## specter29 (May 18, 2012)

OK, so those of you planning on coming if you need a place to stay you can PM for the phone numbers and addresses of the 3 motels that are within 15 minutes of me.


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 18, 2012)

specter29 said:


> how does the weekend of August 11th sound to everyone?



I have the chance to get an inside look at the UP844 steam train that will be at the Iowa State Fair that weekend. If that deal falls thru-count me in!


----------



## specter29 (May 18, 2012)

anyone know where to find rings for a wright GS-5020A saw?


----------



## Hedgerow (May 18, 2012)

specter29 said:


> anyone know where to find rings for a wright GS-5020A saw?



Check with lurch2... He may have som insight for you...


----------



## specter29 (May 18, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Check with lurch2... He may have som insight for you...



cool thanks i'll have to ask him

also anyone ever do a port job on one.


----------



## specter29 (May 18, 2012)

also a may have a lead on a 54" plus piece of oak if im lucky i'll let ya all know


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 18, 2012)

specter29 said:


> also a may have a lead on a 54" plus piece of oak if im lucky i'll let ya all know



Dam! I better sharpen the chain on my wild thing!


----------



## specter29 (May 18, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Dam! I better sharpen the chain on my wild thing!



give ya chance to really try out that 7901


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 18, 2012)

Sounds like fun too me.


----------



## SliverPicker (May 19, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> "G"et "T"o "G"ether...



Duh. Sorry.


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 19, 2012)

specter29 said:


> how does the weekend of August 11th sound to everyone?



I figured I would quote you so everyone can see the date again. August 11. Is it a 1 day saturday all day/night deal?


----------



## specter29 (May 19, 2012)

yep all day saturday and night welcome to come friday also i'll be around all day


----------



## specter29 (May 19, 2012)

just got done dropping 5 pine anywhere from 20" to 28" in diameter all were between 20' to 40' and 1 60' beech that was all of 28" or better with help of Kevy66 hopefully that should be enough for the GTG. At least until i get time to find some more. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 19, 2012)

Looking forward to checking out your wood.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 19, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Looking forward to checking out your wood.



Wait a second.....


----------



## 8433jeff (May 19, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Wait a second.....



Thought that might have been your line?


----------



## wendell (May 20, 2012)

After getting the motel list, I realized you live right by a friend of my wife's so I told her to see if it would work for her to come along so she could see her.

Unfortunately, after i extended the invitation i realized that with 4 along and with luggage, I'm not going to have any room for saws.

I believe my plan has backfired. :msp_angry:


----------



## Hedgerow (May 20, 2012)

wendell said:


> After getting the motel list, I realized you live right by a friend of my wife's so I told her to see if it would work for her to come along so she could see her.
> 
> Unfortunately, after i extended the invitation i realized that with 4 along and with luggage, I'm not going to have any room for saws.
> 
> I believe my plan has backfired. :msp_angry:



Yep... You need a bigger truck...


----------



## 8433jeff (May 20, 2012)

wendell said:


> After getting the motel list, I realized you live right by a friend of my wife's so I told her to see if it would work for her to come along so she could see her.
> 
> Unfortunately, after i extended the invitation i realized that with 4 along and with luggage, I'm not going to have any room for saws.
> 
> I believe my plan has backfired. :msp_angry:



Guess she'll have to drive seperate.


----------



## Philbert (May 20, 2012)

wendell said:


> . . . with 4 along and with luggage, I'm not going to have any room for saws. . .



Roof Rack!

Philbert


----------



## wendell (May 20, 2012)

Philbert said:


> Roof Rack!
> 
> Philbert



Excellent idea and the perfect place for the kids for a nice, quiet drive. :msp_tongue:


----------



## specter29 (May 21, 2012)

well got 6 more oak to take down thanks to that windstorm yesterday :mad2:. and they were really nice trees some split right in half others were topped.


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 21, 2012)

specter29 said:


> well got 6 more oak to take down thanks to that windstorm yesterday :mad2:. and they were really nice trees some split right in half others were topped.



That sucks. I know the feeling, last summers July3 storm took out a lot of the trees in my yard


----------



## specter29 (May 24, 2012)

well i got most of the storm damaged trees cut up i was wrong on the count though there was 11 trees downed but good news is we got a bunch of nice clean oak to cut at the GTG and a couple of pieces that are cut in 8' sections that the old Kubota L5740 would barely pick so there at least 28" if not better. And its some hard stuff to had to sharpen the chain at least 4 to 5 times while cutting up the majority of it. I'll finish up the cutting next weekend and let it air out till the GTG .


----------



## Toad22t (May 31, 2012)

Man this is a great idea! Have a gtg, meet new ppl bull#### with old friends and also get your wood cut for the winter lol. I would like to come but it maybe the weekend of the county fair around here and was already gonna talk to the fair board about maybe throwing something like this together. But if I can make it that means ill have to stop collecting junk and try to put it together. Also when is the baraboo show? Is that the same weekend as the steam and gas show?


----------



## wendell (May 31, 2012)

Toad22t said:


> Also when is the baraboo show? Is that the same weekend as the steam and gas show?



Yes. Chainsaws Saturday at 12:00.


----------



## Toad22t (May 31, 2012)

Ty for letting me know.


----------



## Wood Cutter (Jun 1, 2012)

Sounds like a good time!!! Never been to one of these GTG's so now might be the time. Little far off to say for sure but put me and the wife down as a maybe...


----------



## wendell (Jun 1, 2012)

Wood Cutter said:


> Sounds like a good time!!! Never been to one of these GTG's so now might be the time. Little far off to say for sure but put me and the wife down as a maybe...



We'd be happy to have you but the one this weekend in Kalispel, MT would be a lot closer for you!


----------



## Wood Cutter (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh sorry, I see I havent updated my location yet lol. I grew up close to Marshfield Wi. Then moved down by LaCrosse for 7 years then mom and dad decided that northern Idaho was the place to be. I moved back to the LaCrosse area about 6 months ago


----------



## wendell (Jun 2, 2012)

Wood Cutter said:


> Oh sorry, I see I havent updated my location yet lol. I grew up close to Marshfield Wi. Then moved down by LaCrosse for 7 years then mom and dad decided that northern Idaho was the place to be. I moved back to the LaCrosse area about 6 months ago



I sure can't argue with your Mom and Dad. Loved my time in CDA.


----------



## specter29 (Jun 9, 2012)

almost 2 months away :cool2: right now I have about 35 8' sections of a mix of oak, beech, and red pine ranging from about 12" to 28" in diameter still working on getting the big one as right now.

For heads up saftey requirements are going to be eye protection, hearing protection, and chaps. Don't want any accidents of course but would like everybody to be safe as possible to start with as anyone would.

as far as food goes im thinking if everybody can throw in 5 Dollars per person and I'll get a bunch of bratwurst,hotdogs, and hamburgers for lunch or pizza. I'll have soda and water for those that want during the day and I'll get some other stuff for after. For those that will be there in the morning im thinking something along the lines of Coffee, pancakes, eggs and bacon ( of course I'll have to check with cook if she feels up to the breakfast thing first :hmm3grin2orangeotherwise I may see about meeting at the local diner they got great breakfast and pie and its within 10 minutes of me.

those that want to come the day before are welcome to I'll be having a bonfire the night before. There is some room for those that want to camp out. I will have food and drinks there will be adult drinks the night before and after all the cutting is done on saturday ABSOLUTELTY none during GTG.

any questions you can post or pm me.


----------



## specter29 (Jun 9, 2012)

Updated list

People Attending GTG

specter 29
kevy66 +4
wendell
Steve NW WI
tree monkey
andydodgegeek/sarahdodgegeek

People who have not confirmed for sure that they are coming

Beefie?
redsqwrl?
jrocket? 
Philbert?
grandpatractor?
HeavyFuel?
WetGunPowder?
Pele55?
JuniorTreeMonkey?
longbar?
8433Jeff?
Wood Cutter+1? 

Tamokians

Stumpy?
Hedgerow?


----------



## wendell (Jun 9, 2012)

Appears we have a bunch that need to get off their butts and say yes. :msp_mad:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 9, 2012)

wendell said:


> Appears we have a bunch that need to get off their butts and say yes. :msp_mad:



Patience...


----------



## 8433jeff (Jun 10, 2012)

wendell said:


> Appears we have a bunch that need to get off their butts and say yes. :msp_mad:





Hedgerow said:


> Patience...



Yeah, that and bacon. 2 months is a long time.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 18, 2012)

Updated list - ADDED INFO - August 11, 2012, Suring WI

People Attending GTG

specter 29
kevy66 +4
wendell
Steve NW WI
tree monkey
andydodgegeek/sarahdodgegeek

People who have not confirmed for sure that they are coming

Beefie?
redsqwrl?
jrocket? 
Philbert?
grandpatractor?
HeavyFuel?
WetGunPowder?
Pele55?
JuniorTreeMonkey?
longbar?
8433Jeff?
Wood Cutter+1? 

Tamokians

Stumpy?
Hedgerow?



8433jeff said:


> Yeah, that and bacon. 2 months is a long time.



This thread needs bumpage.

And bacon pics. What's better than bacon? Bacon wrapped bratwurst and bacon wrapped pork tenderloin on the grill for Father's day festivities. Didn't get a pic of the finished loin, was busy eating, sorry!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 18, 2012)

Stumpy and I talked about it and would both like to be there... Just waiting to see what surprises we get these upcoming days...
So still maybe's...
:msp_sad:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jun 18, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Updated list - ADDED INFO - August 11, 2012, Suring WI
> 
> People Attending GTG
> 
> ...



MMMMMMMMMM. We had some spare ribs, brats, chicken, & porksteaks on the grill yesterday. Also chocolate pie, lemon pie, blackberry pie, and homemade ice cream. I was stuffed as a dog tick.


----------



## wendell (Jun 18, 2012)

I've died and gone to heaven! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## mweba (Jun 18, 2012)

Five year wedding ann or a GTG hmmmm


----------



## mweba (Jun 18, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Updated list - ADDED INFO - August 11, 2012, Suring WI



If that is bacon wrapped in bacon, she will just have to be understanding!


----------



## tree monkey (Jun 18, 2012)

mweba said:


> Five year wedding ann or a GTG hmmmm



both. can't think of a better place


----------



## specter29 (Jun 18, 2012)

all these pictures and talk of food i was going to post of my wifes cream puff torte but the camera didn't make it in time :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jun 18, 2012)

specter29 said:


> all these pictures and talk of food i was going to post of my wifes cream puff torte but the camera didn't make it in time :hmm3grin2orange:



I don't think those kinds of pics are allowed here, but you got my email addy:hmm3grin2orange::msp_tongue:


----------



## specter29 (Jun 18, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I don't think those kinds of pics are allowed here, but you got my email addy:hmm3grin2orange::msp_tongue:



I'll try and get her to make some for GTG but I'm not promising that there will be any left by Saturday.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 18, 2012)

specter29 said:


> I'll try and get her to make some for GTG but I'm not promising that there will be any left by Saturday.



That's why Strumpet and I show up on Friday's...
Just sayin...
:hungry:


----------



## wendell (Jun 18, 2012)

mweba said:


> Five year wedding ann or a GTG hmmmm



Sounds like the perfect opportunity to get you wife away for a weekend. :msp_wink:


----------



## mweba (Jun 18, 2012)

wendell said:


> Sounds like the perfect opportunity to get you wife away for a weekend. :msp_wink:



Also under a month from her due date.....five hours away from home.....my luck....I'm coming alone bwaahaha


----------



## wendell (Jun 18, 2012)

mweba said:


> Also under a month from her due date.....five hours away from home.....my luck....I'm coming alone bwaahaha



I've been at a couple home births. I'd be happy to help out. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## mweba (Jun 18, 2012)

wendell said:


> I've been at a couple home births. I'd be happy to help out. :msp_biggrin:



I wont be telling her you mentioned that


----------



## tree monkey (Jun 18, 2012)

if the stumpmaster is coming, he better bring that 4 cube.

scott


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jun 19, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> if the stumpmaster is coming, he better bring that 4 cube.
> 
> scott



If it's still together I will.


----------



## specter29 (Jun 29, 2012)

well brought home a new toy for around the woods Kubota RTV1140 w/front winch and cab 

<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/?action=view&amp;current=RTV1140.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/RTV1140.jpg" border="0" alt="RTV1140"></a>


----------



## wendell (Jun 29, 2012)

specter29 said:


> well brought home a new toy for around the woods Kubota RTV1140 w/front winch and cab



Does it have air conditioning? :angry2:


----------



## specter29 (Jun 29, 2012)

no got heat though the Kubota RTV1100 got the A/C I'm probably gonna just take the doors of for the summer. I may put the tracks on it for winter depends on if we get any amount of snow


----------



## specter29 (Jul 7, 2012)

well about a month to go so who's ready :msp_thumbsup:. Hopefully we wont have the heat we have now. I got all the wood ready except the big piece still working out details on it. just got to finish making up some saw cants. I did get the portable toilets ordered so thats good and i got the food all figured out. All thats left after that is to order the tickets for the 3120 raffle and have fun when the date comes.


*For Quick Reference:*


Current list - As of July 7th, 2012, Suring WI

People Attending GTG

specter 29
kevy66 +4
wendell
Steve NW WI
tree monkey
andydodgegeek/sarahdodgegeek

People who have not confirmed for sure that they are coming

Beefie?
redsqwrl?
jrocket? 
Philbert?
grandpatractor?
HeavyFuel?
WetGunPowder?
Pele55?
JuniorTreeMonkey?
longbar?
8433Jeff?
Wood Cutter+1? 

Tamokians

Stumpy?
Hedgerow?


almost 1 months away right now I have about 35 8' sections of a mix of oak, beech, and red pine ranging from about 12" to 28" in diameter still working on getting the big one as right now.

*For heads up saftey requirements are going to be eye protection, hearing protection, and chaps*. Don't want any accidents of course but would like everybody to be safe as possible to start with as anyone would.

as far as food goes if everybody can throw in $5 Dollars per person and I'll get a bunch of bratwurst,hotdogs, and hamburgers for lunch and other stuff. I'll have soda and water for those that want during the day and I'll get some other stuff for after. For those that will be there in the morning im thinking something along the lines of Coffee, pancakes, eggs and bacon ( of course I'll have to check with cook if she feels up to the breakfast thing first )otherwise I may see about meeting at the local diner they got great breakfast and pie and its within 10 minutes of me.

those that want to come the day before are welcome to I'll be having a bonfire the night before. There is some room for those that want to camp out. I will have food and drinks there will be adult drinks the night before and after all the cutting is done on Saturday ABSOLUTELTY none during GTG.

PM me for Motels I have 3 within 15 minutes of my location (Suring,WI)
and 1 cheese factory within 10 minutes FYI.

Husqvarna 3120 W/included port job (winner picks who to port it with) Raffle at GTG. Raffle tickets are $15

$5 a person for food and drinks

Your welcome to come the friday before this is an all day GTG Saturday August 11th

Any questions let me know.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 7, 2012)

I am looking forward to coming out and playing with saws and meeting some more of you fine AS folks. Google says 285 miles from my place to Suring, WI.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 7, 2012)

I definately want to come, but still not sure if I'll be able to swing it.:wink2:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 7, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 7, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> opcorn:



Did you bring enough for the rest of the class??


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm gonna try and make it... I am sooo sweating my ass off right now... On the way to get some more fuel... Dripping on my phone...:msp_angry:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I'm gonna try and make it... I am sooo sweating my ass off right now... On the way to get some more fuel... Dripping on my phone...:msp_angry:



It's a balmy 77* in the shack right now:msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 7, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> It's a balmy 77* in the shack right now:msp_tongue:



Would you believe it's 100 degrees?
And cloudy???


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Would you believe it's 100 degrees?
> And cloudy???



Yes, 
We finally got about 5 minutes of rain last night.


----------



## wendell (Jul 7, 2012)

specter29 said:


> ...I may see about meeting at the local diner they got great breakfast and pie and its within 10 minutes of me.



pie?!?!?


----------



## 8433jeff (Jul 7, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I definately want to come, but still not sure if I'll be able to swing it.:wink2:



Ditto.

Unlikely, even. But I will keep the date in mind.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 7, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Unlikely, even. But I will keep the date in mind.



Whaaaat???!!!! You're only a couple hours away!!! Yer already "up north"...
:msp_wink:

I am now soaking wet... But this time from rain!!!
Woo-hooooo!!!!!!


----------



## 8433jeff (Jul 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Whaaaat???!!!! You're only a couple hours away!!! Yer already "up north"...
> :msp_wink:
> 
> I am now soaking wet... But this time from rain!!!
> Woo-hooooo!!!!!!



Yeah, six is a couple. Mention that to your wife.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 7, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> Yeah, six is a couple. Mention that to your wife.



Six ain't squat... 
Sac up... 
Git er dun...


----------



## specter29 (Jul 9, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I definately want to come, but still not sure if I'll be able to swing it.:wink2:



Hey dont make me pull out the hickory smoked bacon wrapped bratwursts :big_smile:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 13, 2012)

Bump (s):







Now that everyone's paying attention, the GTG is less than 30 days out! Time to get all the toys tuned up and ready to go.

Besides my Dolmars, I have one old iron confirmed running to bring along, Homelite XP1000, and a bunch of "possibles", depending on parts and time. I might have a couple saws to swap as well, along with a MiniMac carcass or two if anyone needs target practice.

What's on y'alls list of toys coming along?


----------



## wendell (Jul 13, 2012)

We are trying to turn this into a mini-vacation for the family so unless I buy a roof top carrier, I may just be bringing my S25DA. :msp_sad:


----------



## specter29 (Jul 13, 2012)

or you could rent a U-haul :msp_rolleyes:



 wendell  said:


> We are trying to turn this into a mini-vacation for the family so unless I buy a roof top carrier, I may just be bringing my S25DA. :msp_sad:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 13, 2012)

Go down to the local RV rental and get you a motor home for the weekend then Wendy, you'd be suprised how much storage is in them things.

Did you find a diaphragm for the 5-49 yet?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jul 13, 2012)

specter29 said:


> or you could rent a U-haul :msp_rolleyes:



GET THE ROOF RACK! GET THE ROOF RACK!!!!!!


----------



## wendell (Jul 15, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Go down to the local RV rental and get you a motor home for the weekend then Wendy, you'd be suprised how much storage is in them things.
> 
> Did you find a diaphragm for the 5-49 yet?



A guy is supposed to be making me one but haven't heard back from him in a while.


----------



## specter29 (Jul 18, 2012)

just got the new handle bar in for the 3120 so all set when scott brings it to the GTG just gotta swap it with the old one


----------



## specter29 (Jul 18, 2012)

for those of you needing the motels phone numbers in the area let me know and ill send em your way.


----------



## specter29 (Jul 22, 2012)

only 2 weeks to go hope everyone is ready


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 22, 2012)

specter29 said:


> only 2 weeks to go hope everyone is ready



I'm never ready, But the odds of me making it are looking better. Still not 100% sure yet.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 23, 2012)

specter29 said:


> only 2 weeks to go hope everyone is ready



Not ready by a long shot, but got the oil changed in the commuter car today. You comin over to Hayward for the lumberjack show next weekend? Hope to be up there Saturday.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 23, 2012)

specter29 said:


> only 2 weeks to go hope everyone is ready



Whaaatttt!!??? Wasn't it the 18th???


----------



## specter29 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Whaaatttt!!??? Wasn't it the 18th???



Nope its the 11th


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 23, 2012)

specter29 said:


> Nope its the 11th



Well crap. I thought it was the next weekend too.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 23, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Well crap. I thought it was the next weekend too.



Still doable I think... The timing might even be better, we'll see... 
I gotta check with the official plan keeper... 
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## specter29 (Jul 23, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Not ready by a long shot, but got the oil changed in the commuter car today. You comin over to Hayward for the lumberjack show next weekend? Hope to be up there Saturday.



like to but i got my father in-laws birthday that weekend


----------



## wendell (Jul 23, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Well crap. I thought it was the next weekend too.





Hedgerow said:


> Still doable I think... The timing might even be better, we'll see...
> I gotta check with the official plan keeper...
> :msp_rolleyes:



News never travels fast in the Ozarks. :msp_sad:


----------



## specter29 (Jul 24, 2012)

Well Friday had a tire company out changing tires on one our John Deere 544J's well needless to say the lock ring blew off had to run the guy to the ER caught him in the thigh put i nice big dent in his leg. Just got done checking with him guess he's ok lot a bruising he is one lucky SOB. just gotta keep an eye on it they said. so that's my excitement for the week how bought you guys/girls


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 24, 2012)

I think we gonna make it up there... Hope ya got a shady place to pitch a tent... At least for one of the nights... It'll be stump and I and our boys.. Hopefully nobody poo poo's our plans.


----------



## specter29 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I think we gonna make it up there... Hope ya got a shady place to pitch a tent... At least for one of the nights... It'll be stump and I and our boys.. Hopefully nobody poo poo's our plans.



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## wendell (Jul 24, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I think we gonna make it up there... Hope ya got a shady place to pitch a tent... At least for one of the nights... It'll be stump and I and our boys.. Hopefully nobody poo poo's our plans.



Sweet, now if we can just get some more of the locals committed.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jul 24, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> Sweet, now if we can just get some more of the locals committed.



If the STRUMPET is coming......................I better make it over!:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 24, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> If the STRUMPET is coming......................I better make it over!:msp_wink:



You better put the heat on JD and Jon too...!!
Got a new 7910 to show off by chance???

You gonna be around the shop Friday???


----------



## polkat (Jul 24, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> Sweet, now if we can just get some more of the locals committed.



Not very local but im intrested


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jul 24, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You better put the heat on JD and Jon too...!!
> Got a new 7910 to show off by chance???
> 
> You gonna be around the shop Friday???



I will have a 7910 along for sure!

Not trying to detour you and Stumpy-but it is along way across northern Sconnie to get to the GTG!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 24, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> I will have a 7910 along for sure!
> 
> Not trying to detour you and Stumpy-but it is along way across northern Sconnie to get to the GTG!



We'll be coming up through southwest sconie, so it won't matter that much... I want to see a real Dolmar dealership, and I'll have stumpy hostage in the truck...
Bwahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## wendell (Jul 24, 2012)

polkat said:


> Not very local but im intrested



If people are coming from MO, you are very local.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 24, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> If people are coming from MO, you are very local.



And the swamp bros???


----------



## polkat (Jul 24, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> If people are coming from MO, you are very local.



Well since you put ot that way i guess i am, still checking the calender its still open i may try to put GTG and see what else pops up that day


----------



## wendell (Jul 24, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> We'll be coming up through southwest sconie, so it won't matter that much... I want to see a real Dolmar dealership, and I'll have stumpy hostage in the truck...
> Bwahahahahaha!!!!



I've heard there's a real Dolmar dealership in Rockford and you'll be passing right through there. :msp_wink:

I'd Google your detour. I'm thinking it'll add about 6 hours to your trip.

Not that seeing BOP wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## wendell (Jul 24, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> And the swamp bros???



Jon indicated he is coming, JD is AWOL.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 24, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> If the STRUMPET is coming......................I better make it over!:msp_wink:



Forgot to ask last week, got any 404 at the shop or do I have to order some?


----------



## specter29 (Jul 24, 2012)

Current list - As of July 24th, 2012, Suring WI

People Attending GTG

specter 29
kevy66 +4
wendell
Steve NW WI
Tree Monkey
andydodgegeek/sarahdodgegeek
WetGunPowder

Tamokians

Stumpy
Hedgerow


People who have not confirmed for sure that they are coming

Beefie?
redsqwrl?
jrocket? 
Philbert?
grandpatractor?
HeavyFuel?
Pele55?
JuniorTreeMonkey?
longbar?
8433Jeff?
Wood Cutter+1? 

did i miss anyone?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 24, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> I've heard there's a real Dolmar dealership in Rockford and you'll be passing right through there. :msp_wink:
> 
> I'd Google your detour. I'm thinking it'll add about 6 hours to your trip.
> 
> Not that seeing BOP wouldn't be worth it.



Ain't goin' through Rockford... I'll google Boyd's address...


----------



## polkat (Jul 24, 2012)

specter29 said:


> Current list - As of July 24th, 2012, Suring WI
> 
> People Attending GTG
> 
> ...



I quess you could put polkat and brother, but i never know anything for sure until that morning


----------



## wendell (Jul 24, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Ain't goin' through Rockford... I'll google Boyd's address...



Were you planning on going through Chicago? If you are going to Boyd's, I'd do DSM and MSP.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 24, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> Were you planning on going through Chicago? If you are going to Boyd's, I'd do DSM and MSP.



Hell no!!! No chi town!!!
And what the heck did you just abbreviate???


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 24, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> Sweet, now if we can just get some more of the locals committed.



I think the majority of the wisconsin population should be committed.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 24, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I think the majority of the wisconsin population should be committed.:msp_w00t:



You're bringin my favorite saw right???


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 24, 2012)

Me and Sarah are still planning on coming, damn excited about it too. Not sure what I will be driving over yet or what saws I will be bringing.....Lots of choices to be made.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 24, 2012)

The dolkita WILL be making an appearance.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 25, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and Sarah are still planning on coming, damn excited about it too. Not sure what I will be driving over yet or what saws I will be bringing.....Lots of choices to be made.



There's space available in the Impala if you're interested. The only problem is saw space, I think Grizz and me had 12 in the trunk when we went to IA, and that was about it without getting real creative. I've got 4 going for sure, maybe as many as 8, depending on when some pieces get here and my limited repair skills  Perhaps I need to invest in a hitch and a little Uhaul...

Still not quite decided if I'm headed Friday evening and come back Sat evening, or leave bright and early Sat and come back Sun morning. Google tells me 4:40 door to door, I'm thinkin closer to 4 flat with a little luck.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jul 25, 2012)

I should be there. GPS says 6 hours 20 mins, but I'm near lake Mille Lacs right now.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I should be there. GPS says 6 hours 20 mins, but I'm near lake Mille Lacs right now.



Stumpy and I are taking the scenic route straight north of here... 9.5 hrs from here to Dresser WI... We'll stop by and visit Boyd's Friday AM and head over to Suring from there... :msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Stumpy and I are taking the scenic route straight north of here... 9.5 hrs from here to Dresser WI... We'll stop by and visit Boyd's Friday AM and head over to Suring from there... :msp_wink:



SOunds great to me!!!! 
Road trip means I'll have to load up on the boiled eggs & cabbage the day before the trip.otstir:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> SOunds great to me!!!!
> Road trip means I'll have to load up on the boiled eggs & cabbage the day before the trip.otstir:



I'd think the boys are bad enough without anything!!!
We'll have 3 fart factories in the back...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I'd think the boys are bad enough without anything!!!
> We'll have 3 fart factories in the back...



The interior will never be the same.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jul 25, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Stumpy and I are taking the scenic route straight north of here... 9.5 hrs from here to Dresser WI... We'll stop by and visit Boyd's Friday AM and head over to Suring from there... :msp_wink:



By the time you 2 get out of town they're gonna change the name to UnDresser!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> By the time you 2 get out of town they're gonna change the name to UnDresser!!



Ha ha!!! I wonder If Boyd's has a test log out back??? They'll probably lock the place up when we roll in the parking lot...
:hell_boy:
Hey, where's a good place to eat breakfast around Dresser???


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 25, 2012)

I can meet ya at the Sportsman Bar in Somerset, best breakfast around as far as I'm concerned.

The Sportsmans Bar & Grill - Somerset, Wisconsin

From there, it's a straight shot up WI 35 to Dresser. Easy to get to as well. Lemme know if you're interested.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> I can meet ya at the Sportsman Bar in Somerset, best breakfast around as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> The Sportsmans Bar & Grill - Somerset, Wisconsin
> 
> From there, it's a straight shot up WI 35 to Dresser. Easy to get to as well. Lemme know if you're interested.



That sounds like a good idea...
PM will be sent...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jul 25, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I'd think the boys are bad enough without anything!!!
> We'll have 3 fart factories in the back...



Usually I'm pretty interested in Hondas from down south, might just pass on yours!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Usually I'm pretty interested in Hondas from down south, might just pass on yours!!



We're driving the farm truck... No worries... Just a lot of diesel... And SAWS!!!
:big_smile:


----------



## wendell (Jul 25, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Hell no!!! No chi town!!!
> And what the heck did you just abbreviate???



Sorry, I lost my mind there for a minute.

Des Moines and Minneapolis.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> Sorry, I lost my mind there for a minute.
> 
> Des Moines and Minneapolis.



Steve says there's a good place to eat breakfast in Somerset, so that's where we will head first... The scenic route... 
Is it crazy to drive 10 hours to eat breakfast???

NOPE...


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey Hedge-Empty the trash!:censored:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jul 25, 2012)

Anyone seen or heard from 04ultra?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Steve says there's a good place to eat breakfast in Somerset, so that's where we will head first... The scenic route...
> Is it crazy to drive 10 hours to eat breakfast???
> 
> NOPE...



I wonder if they got grits up there???:msp_wub:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jul 25, 2012)

No Grits! But Somerset used to have a gentleman's club where you get eggs-and-legs on Friday mornings!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I wonder if they got grits up there???:msp_wub:



Hmmm... Doubt it... But I bet they got fried taters... And sausage... And Dolmars!!!


----------



## specter29 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Hmmm... Doubt it... But I bet they got fried taters... And sausage... And Dolmars!!!



dont forget deep fried cheese most places have in WI


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2012)

specter29 said:


> dont forget deep fried cheese most places have in WI



We'll load Stumpy up with that before we head south...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> No Grits! But Somerset used to have a gentleman's club where you get eggs-and-legs on Friday mornings!:msp_biggrin:


YYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! That's what I'm talkin about.


Hedgerow said:


> Hmmm... Doubt it... But I bet they got fried taters... And sausage... And Dolmars!!!





specter29 said:


> dont forget deep fried cheese most places have in WI





Hedgerow said:


> We'll load Stumpy up with that before we head south...



I can tell right now I won't be able to poop for a week after this GTG.otstir:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like you can cancel the porta-potty and call off the toxic waste clean-up crew!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Looks like you can cancel the porta-potty and call off the toxic waste clean-up crew!



I wouldn't do that...
Too risky...
:msp_unsure:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Looks like you can cancel the porta-potty and call off the toxic waste clean-up crew!



Oh no, I'll be loaded up with eggs & sausage during the trip up there. Don't cancel the porta crapper!!!!! :msp_scared:


----------



## wendell (Jul 25, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Anyone seen or heard from 04ultra?



He made a cameo appearance in the Marco Get Sober thread recently.


----------



## wendell (Jul 25, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Don't cancel the Porta Stumpy!!!!! :msp_scared:



fixed


----------



## specter29 (Jul 25, 2012)

what!! we need a porta potty here i was just digging a deep hole in the ground


----------



## polkat (Jul 25, 2012)

Going threw my stash if i am able to go should i bring my ZIP? That hasent had much action in a while except to let everyone know around here that i got a chainsaw.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2012)

specter29 said:


> what!! we need a porta potty here i was just digging a deep hole in the ground



That's up to you. :msp_wink:


----------



## wendell (Jul 25, 2012)

specter29 said:


> what!! we need a porta potty here i was just digging a deep hole in the ground



Only if you want your property to become a Superfund Site. :msp_sad: :help:


----------



## Beefie (Jul 25, 2012)

Well I will come up for sure on the 11th, there might be a chance that I will be comeing up on friday after work. Looking forward to seeing a bunch of you again and meeting some new folks.


Beefie


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jul 25, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Anyone seen or heard from 04ultra?



He said he wont make it. He might be going on a M109 ride to an odd town in Michigan!!


----------



## specter29 (Jul 25, 2012)

what do ya think should we try it?

Ingredients:
1 cup of whole milk
3 cups of heavy cream
¾ cup of sugar
4 egg yolks
1lb. of bacon
Brown sugar
Maple syrup or a bourbon whiskey. (Manbque prefers Makers Mark)
Directions:
1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees. On a baking sheet lined with aluminum foil,
liberally coat the bacon in brown sugar and cook for about 12 minutes.
2. Take bacon off baking sheet and place on a wire rack and let cool up to 1
hour. Once cool, chop into small pieces and set aside.
3. In a saucepan over medium heat, mix the milk, cream, and sugar until
dissolved. Stir occasionally for 8 minutes, or until mixture is hot.
4. Pour the eggs in slowly, making sure to constantly whisk, so as not to
curdle the eggs.
5. Add the bacon and a tablespoon of whiskey or 2 tablespoons of maple
syrup.
6. Continually whisk for 10 minutes, or until you can coat the back of a
spoon.
7. Pour the mixture into a bowl and let it sit for 10 minutes. After 10
minutes, skim off the layer of fat that has accumulated.
8. Pour mixture into ice cream maker and follow the ice cream maker’s
instructions. (for faster results pre-cool the mixture: pour in a bowl and
place in the fridge for a few hours)


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2012)

specter29 said:


> what do ya think should we try it?
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1 cup of whole milk
> ...



Give it a shot.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jul 25, 2012)

specter29 said:


> what do ya think should we try it?
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1 cup of whole milk
> ...



I prefer simple breakfast...But that sounds pretty good right now!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2012)

specter29 said:


> what do ya think should we try it?
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1 cup of whole milk
> ...




Yes... To the Makers Mark... I'll take whatever's left after you make the ice cream...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd better put this sucker in the cooler so it don't suffer the same fate as wendells' did. Sorry to bring up bad memories pal...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 25, 2012)

When will we be eating breakfast? I am a big fan of breakfast, I also think highly of lunch, and have always been a fan of dinner.


----------



## wendell (Jul 25, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> He said he wont make it. He might be going on a M109 ride to an odd town in Michigan!!



Are you talking about your brother or 04ultra? 





HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'd better put this sucker in the cooler so it don't suffer the same fate as wendells' did. Sorry to bring up bad memories pal...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jul 25, 2012)

I think J.D. will make it, just wanted to give people some ammo...

You cant take a pic like that and not expect some guff:msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'd better put this sucker in the cooler so it don't suffer the same fate as wendells' did. Sorry to bring up bad memories pal...



Friday night? Yes...
Saturday night?
Noooooooo......


----------



## wendell (Jul 25, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I think J.D. will make it, just wanted to give people some ammo...
> 
> You cant take a pic like that and not expect some guff:msp_tongue:



Whew, you had me scared here for a minute. A GTG without JD would be just wrong.






Who would sharpen my chains?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2012)

Quit showing off Wendell. :msp_tongue:


----------



## grandpatractor (Jul 25, 2012)

wendell said:


> Whew, you had me scared here for a minute. A GTG without JD would be just wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been busy riding around all over heck. I'll be there!

Been busy checking out the scenery!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 26, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I think the majority of the wisconsin population should be committed.:msp_w00t:





andydodgegeek said:


> When will we be eating breakfast? I am a big fan of breakfast, I also think highly of lunch, and have always been a fan of dinner.



After the first quote, I'd say just before you get there!


----------



## snepidz01 (Jul 26, 2012)

hierarchical


----------



## specter29 (Jul 26, 2012)

hey Stumpy are you going to bring that 562xp with?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

specter29 said:


> hey Stumpy are you going to bring that 562xp with?



Yes, and the 576at too. Just waiting on a piston. Unless you need it before.


----------



## specter29 (Jul 26, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Yes, and the 576at too. Just waiting on a piston. Unless you need it before.



Sweet!... thats a relief i was worried i wouldn't have anything for saws at the GTG


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

specter29 said:


> Sweet!... thats a relief i was worried i wouldn't have anything for saws at the GTG



 I'll be bringin the 4 cube saw to play with too. Not sure if I'll have much else to bring.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 26, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll be bringin the 4 cube saw to play with too. Not sure if I'll have much else to bring.



Sumthin' tells me they'll be plenty of saws to grab and run just layin' around...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 26, 2012)

I'll have my 3 Dolmars along, 420, 5100 & 7300, my Homelite XP1000, and some "Maybe" saws, depending on if they're running by then, P60, couple Olympiks, C-5,754Super Remmy, PP365 and a McC or 3. Might try to get my newly acquired ZIP up and running as well. I've got a list of carb kits and such to order tomorrow, and some other odds and ends, then I'll be doin some wrenchin between now and then. 

Kind of a motley collection I got ain't it?  If they look like they need a home, and the price is right, I get em, really no brand loyalty with the older stuff.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 26, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> I'll have my 3 Dolmars along, 420, 5100 & 7300, my Homelite XP1000, and some "Maybe" saws, depending on if they're running by then, P60, couple Olympiks, C-5,754Super Remmy, PP365 and a McC or 3. Might try to get my newly acquired ZIP up and running as well. I've got a list of carb kits and such to order tomorrow, and some other odds and ends, then I'll be doin some wrenchin between now and then.
> 
> Kind of a motley collection I got ain't it?  If they look like they need a home, and the price is right, I get em, really no brand loyalty with the older stuff.



Yea... I been watching for a homelite 650 for some time now to Mutt up my collection...


----------



## specter29 (Jul 26, 2012)

my wife said the guy down the road from me had a garage sale this week had a big yellow mcculloch for $95 I asked her what it looked like and she said it was big and yellow with a flat looking top. so i know were im going tommorrow not that i need mores saws but...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 26, 2012)

specter29 said:


> my wife said the guy down the road from me had a garage sale this week had a big yellow mcculloch for $95 I asked her what it looked like and she said it was big and yellow with a flat looking top. so i know were im going tommorrow not that i need mores saws but...



Trading fodder!!! Unless its a 125... Then you gotta sell it to me!!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Jul 26, 2012)

Aw Crap. I just figured out that I have the MS mud run that same day. I am part of a team and can't get out of that !:bang:


----------



## wendell (Jul 26, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Aw Crap. I just figured out that I have the MS mud run that same day. I am part of a team and can't get out of that !:bang:



dislike


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jul 26, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> dislike





+1


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 26, 2012)

+2


----------



## Beefie (Jul 26, 2012)

+3



Beefie


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

That's fine, more pie for me:msp_tongue:


----------



## specter29 (Jul 26, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> That's fine, more pie for me:msp_tongue:



banana cream or chocolate silk? i will be bringing you guys to the local diner Friday or Saturday you pick they got good food to ((OJ's midtown diner gillett,WI) search on google if ya get time)


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

specter29 said:


> banana cream or chocolate silk? i will be bringing you guys to the local diner Friday or Saturday you pick they got good food to ((OJ's midtown diner gillett,WI) search on google if ya get time)



Either on is fine by me. Pecan, apple, blackberry, raspberry, cherry, I like em all.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 26, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> That's fine, more pie for me:msp_tongue:



Not if I get it first... 

Ooohh look!!!! A 372 xp!!! :msp_tongue:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Not if I get it first...
> 
> Ooohh look!!!! A 372 xp!!! :msp_tongue:



OOOOOOOOOOhhh look, a Dolmar!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 26, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> OOOOOOOOOOhhh look, a Dolmar!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Too late... 
I dun ate yer piece of pie...
:msp_tongue:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Too late...
> I dun ate yer piece of pie...
> :msp_tongue:



That's ok, I done had three:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 26, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> That's ok, I done had three:msp_biggrin:



But they weren't JD's... 
I get his...
Wendell's on his own...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> But they weren't JD's...
> I get his...
> Wendell's on his own...



I'll race ya for em


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 26, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll race ya for em



Yer on!!!!


----------



## tree monkey (Jul 26, 2012)

100 yard dash?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 26, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> 100 yard dash?



With a saw... Yes... For pie...
You want in on the action Scott???
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> 100 yard dash?


HAHA, screw that:msp_sneaky:


Hedgerow said:


> With a saw... Yes... For pie...
> You want in on the action Scott???
> :msp_sneaky:



I'll just let you take off, then I'll stay & eat the pie:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 26, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> HAHA, screw that:msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> I'll just let you take off, then I'll stay & eat the pie:msp_thumbup:



No way... The pies are behind the logs...
Bring the runnin' shoes Brody!!!
Someone bring the video camera!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> No way... The pies are behind the logs...
> Bring the runnin' shoes Brody!!!
> Someone bring the video camera!!!



In that case I'll just throw my saw at you & knock you down. You aint gettin the pie!!!!! :msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 27, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> In that case I'll just throw my saw at you & knock you down. You aint gettin the pie!!!!! :msp_tongue:



You are in sooo much trouble... I might just eat the pie before the race so all you win is empty pie pans...
Just sayin... 
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 27, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You are in sooo much trouble... I might just eat the pie before the race so all you win is empty pie pans...
> Just sayin...
> :msp_sneaky:



Now yer just playin dirty, make a fat boy run for empty pie plates:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 27, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Aw Crap. I just figured out that I have the MS mud run that same day. I am part of a team and can't get out of that !:bang:



Booo Hisss! Send a stunt double!

Okay, fine. Just make sure to send your saws with Jon. We'll handle the pie eating for ya.


----------



## wendell (Jul 27, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> That's fine, more pie for me:msp_tongue:



Well, I guess when you look at it that way....


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm just glad Stumpy & Hedgerow can make the trip up north!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 27, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'm just glad Stumpy & Hedgerow can make the trip up north!




That is some funny $h!t.


----------



## specter29 (Jul 27, 2012)

FYI porta potty ordered

also does anybody need the address or motel list yet?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 27, 2012)

I started a thread over in Firewood just in case some people (like me) spend most of their time over there and haven't seen this thread.

I'm entertaining the thought of heading down Green Bay Saturday evening and watch the Packers practice.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## specter29 (Jul 27, 2012)

the big wood is confirmed (get yer minds outa the gutter) one way or another I got a 40" plus lined up :msp_w00t::msp_thumbup::kilt:


----------



## specter29 (Jul 27, 2012)

today's new cad haul 

<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_2616.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/IMG_2616.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_2615.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/IMG_2615.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_2614.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/IMG_2614.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey, what's the red homelite? 450?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 27, 2012)

Specter, if that little bitty Skil runs anything like the one I ran down in Iowa, you'll be surpised by the little critter's power.

If ya need anything for the C-51 let me know, I might be able to help.


----------



## specter29 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Hey, what's the red homelite? 450?



one is a 360 the other little red one is a super xl2 double trigger


----------



## specter29 (Jul 27, 2012)

what can i say i have soft spot for the homelites best part was the price for the lot:msp_wink:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jul 27, 2012)

You play your cards right that C-51 can whoop a Stihl 075!!

[URL=http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s294/scottk66/grantsberg%20race%202012/?action=view&current=20111225125726.mp4]

[/URL]

Mr. Dodgegeek found that out didn't he?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jul 27, 2012)

Is that video working? it's not for me.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 27, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Is that video working? it's not for me.



Me either Jon...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jul 27, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Me either Jon...



Think I got it now, Haven't put a video in so long I forgot how!

Pretty ugly race anyways...


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 27, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Think I got it now, Haven't put a video in so long I forgot how!
> 
> Pretty ugly race anyways...



That worked. You didn't sharpen up Andy's chain just for that race did ya?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 27, 2012)

I think that was my 041 that got beat. And yes the chain was really dull. When I raced it at Tree monkeys with a sharp chain it did much better. Bring on your C51's.


----------



## specter29 (Jul 27, 2012)

maybe we will have to pull that 3120 off the table and show everyone up (Im sure you guys want a demo before you buy $10 tickets for the raffle saw)


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 27, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I think that was my 041 that got beat. And yes the chain was really dull. When I raced it at Tree monkeys with a sharp chain it did much better. Bring on your C51's.



You remember that 650 of Mitch's in the dollar race in summersville???
Twern't no slouch... For an old homie it was stout!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 27, 2012)

specter29 said:


> maybe we will have to pull that 3120 off the table and show everyone up (Im sure you guys want a demo before you buy $10 tickets for the raffle saw)



Bring it....


----------



## blades (Jul 28, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> july 9-15 and aug 4-5 i can't do
> 
> aug 8-18 is the grand american trapshoot. if i have the funds thats were i'll be
> any other dates and i'll be there



Been out of that loop , where is it being held, Ohio?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 28, 2012)

I sure hope there's a cool front when we get up there...
It's supposed to be 103 here today... Don't even ask what the heat index is supposed to be...
We don't even pay attention to that anymore...
It's freakin' hot...:msp_angry:

Is Durand gonna make it up for this one??? I know he was wanting to...
He needs to jump in lake MI...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 28, 2012)

Can't vouch for two weeks out, but it was down to 61° here last night, high today supposed to be low 80s. It feels like 70 though after the last month of heat!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 28, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Can't vouch for two weeks out, but it was down to 61° here last night, high today supposed to be low 80s. It feels like 70 though after the last month of heat!



If it gets that cold at night for the gtg those two southern boys will have to cuddle for a little body heat.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 28, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> If it gets that cold at night for the gtg those two southern boys will have to cuddle for a little body heat.



Uh, yeah... I got a heater in the truck....


----------



## tree monkey (Jul 28, 2012)

blades said:


> Been out of that loop , where is it being held, Ohio?



the grand is now in sparta ill. the trap range is 3.5 miles long


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 28, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You remember that 650 of Mitch's in the dollar race in summersville???
> Twern't no slouch... For an old homie it was stout!!!



I remember, that old homie suprized me. I also remember my Dolkita doing pretty good. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 28, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I remember, that old homie suprized me. I also remember my Dolkita doing pretty good. :msp_biggrin:



Yep... Put a 20 and a good chain on her and whoop ass cutting cookies too!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jul 28, 2012)

The Dodgegeeks for a romantic evening in Hayward


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 29, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> The Dodgegeeks for a romantic evening in Hayward



I dig the shirt Andy is wearin


----------



## tree monkey (Jul 29, 2012)

i like her hat


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 29, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i like her hat



Pfffft...Andy's is much better. I worked all day, but watched some red power layin the smack down at the county fair tractor pull tonight.

Crops are green (well here anyway this year, sorry guys) tractors are red. Creamsickles are a frozen treat.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jul 29, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I dig the shirt Andy is wearin



Andy's shirt turned alot of heads, either that or he split his shorts.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jul 29, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> The Dodgegeeks for a romantic evening in Hayward



Sarah's left arm is bandaged and Andy is wearing mirrored shades-----WTF?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 29, 2012)

Sometimes ya gota smackem around a bit......sometimes they smack you back..


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jul 29, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> The Dodgegeeks for a romantic evening in Hayward



The heavy fuel clan also joined in the family fun....


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jul 29, 2012)

Jacob was first in line for Jason Wynyard's autograph. This guy is flippin' huge. Jacob is 6'2" and #230. Now look at Wynyard.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 29, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Jacob was first in line for Jason Wynyard's autograph. This guy is flippin' huge. Jacob is 6'2" and #230. Now look at Wynyard.



Seems about normal... Right???


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jul 29, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Seems about normal... Right???



You keep quite BigFoot.....


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 29, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> You keep quite BigFoot.....



What??? I thought 6'6 and 260 lbs was normal...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 29, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> What??? I thought 6'6 and 260 lbs was normal...



If 6'6, 260lbs is normal what does that make Stumpy?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 29, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> If 6'6, 260lbs is normal what does that make Stumpy?



Compact...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 30, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> If 6'6, 260lbs is normal what does that make Stumpy?



A foot shorter than normal.:msp_scared:


----------



## specter29 (Jul 30, 2012)

so is everyone ready? does anyone need the address or motel info yet? if everyone can get me head count by friday that would be great the wife is going shopping for the food this weekend we want to make sure we have enough for everyone.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 30, 2012)

specter29 said:


> so is everyone ready? does anyone need the address or motel info yet? if everyone can get me head count by friday that would be great the wife is going shopping for the food this weekend we want to make sure we have enough for everyone.



I think there will be 5 in our group. Hedgerow, me, and three boys all under 13.
Be warned, even though our head count is 5, the stomach capacity of the group is more than double that. Just sayin


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 31, 2012)

specter29 said:


> so is everyone ready?



Not by a long shot. Lots of tinkering and sharpening will be going on in the next week and a half. I'm now at 5 confirmed runners. I would like to come with 10, but I'll settle for whatever I get done by then. If I find some extra time, I might even blow the chips and gunk off the work saws...

Head count of 1 for me. I'll be looking for a flat piece of ground big enough for my little 3 man tent for Friday night, unless weather looks bad, then I might wuss out and go with a motel room.


----------



## wendell (Jul 31, 2012)

I think my son will be with me. My wife and daughter will probably be spending the day with her friend.

Picked up a rear hitch cargo carrier. Now need to find a big Rubbermaid container to fit on it to put some saws in.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 31, 2012)

Me and Sarah will be there, what time do the festivities start? What are all the plans for the day? Are we racing saws? What are we eating? When are we eating? Is it ready yet? What are you wearing? Is this too many questions?


----------



## specter29 (Jul 31, 2012)

My plans are as of right now and they may change is to start around 8:00AM - 9:00AM unless that's to early for some of ya. we can do whatever race saws, dollar races, etc what every can imagine within reason. for breakfast there's two options we can all get up early and go to the local diner they'll give ya enough to choke a mule or my wife would make some egg and french toast bakes and of course lots of coffee its up to you guys/girls. do you really want to know what I'm wearing :msp_unsure:. and no there is never to many questions


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 31, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> I think my son will be with me. My wife and daughter will probably be spending the day with her friend.
> 
> Picked up a rear hitch cargo carrier. Now need to find a big Rubbermaid container to fit on it to put some saws in.



How about something like this:

Tractor Supply Co.® Underbed Truck Box, 48 in. - 0185127 | Tractor Supply Company






I have a smaller, (much cheaper) poly one that holds my wood cutting gear. I'm thinking of buying a hitch hauler to mount it on myself. It doesn't have quite the storage space though, just fits my 7300 (only with the 20" on it), 420, chaps, rope bag, tool bag, and gas and oil and she's pretty full. It's nice for keeping everything together during that season we've been having known as too frickin hot to cut.

Tractor Supply Co.® 44 in. Chest Toolbox - 109099399 | Tractor Supply Company






BTW Wendell, I'll try to remember to pick up a bottle of 45th for ya this time.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 31, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Not by a long shot. Lots of tinkering and sharpening will be going on in the next week and a half. I'm now at 5 confirmed runners. I would like to come with 10, but I'll settle for whatever I get done by then. If I find some extra time, I might even blow the chips and gunk off the work saws...
> 
> Head count of 1 for me. I'll be looking for a flat piece of ground big enough for my little 3 man tent for Friday night, unless weather looks bad, then I might wuss out and go with a motel room.



Levi has his Deere shined and on the "no touch" list... Other than that, I got a bunch of nasty saws... Will clean and sharpen after flogging them this weekend...


----------



## specter29 (Jul 31, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and Sarah will be there, what time do the festivities start? What are all the plans for the day? Are we racing saws? What are we eating? When are we eating? Is it ready yet? What are you wearing? Is this too many questions?



also Happy birthday Andy :msp_smile:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jul 31, 2012)

If it makes you feel better you can make up some liability forms. By the way it sounds someone could easily get stabbed with a fork while reaching for piece of pie....


----------



## specter29 (Jul 31, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> If it makes you feel better you can make up some liability forms. By the way it sounds someone could easily get stabbed with a fork while reaching for piece of pie....




True it sound like the pie and bacon are more dangerous than the saws


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 31, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> If it makes you feel better you can make up some liability forms. By the way it sounds someone could easily get stabbed with a fork while reaching for piece of pie....



I don't even own a pair of chaps...
Does that make me bad???
:hell_boy:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jul 31, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Does that make me bad???
> :hell_boy:



No, but hanging out with Stumpy may give you an inferiority complex from what I hear... He's a tough act to follow


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 31, 2012)

That he is!!! He's been on radio silence for a while... He must be working on a double dog top secret project...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 31, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> That he is!!! He's been on radio silence for a while... He must be working on a double dog top secret project...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Nope, just some not so interesting stuff. I'll have a thread started in the next day or so on the next project.:msp_wink:


----------



## specter29 (Jul 31, 2012)

<span style="display: block !important; width: 180px; text-align: center; font-family: sans-serif; font-size: 12px;"><a href="http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=zmw:54174.1.99999&bannertypeclick=wu_bluestripes" title="Suring, Wisconsin Weather Forecast"><img src="http://weathersticker.wunderground.com/weathersticker/cgi-bin/banner/ban/wxBanner?bannertype=wu_bluestripes&airportcode=KEZS&ForcedCity=Suring&ForcedState=WI&zipcode=54174&language=EN" alt="Find more about Weather in Suring, WI" width="160" /></a><br><a href="http://weathersticker.wunderground.com" title="Get latest Weather Forecast updates" style="font-family: sans-serif; font-size: 12px">Click for weather forecast</a></span>


here's a link for everyone to check the weather here (suring,Wi)


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 31, 2012)

specter29 said:


> <span style="display: block !important; width: 180px; text-align: center; font-family: sans-serif; font-size: 12px;"><a href="http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=zmw:54174.1.99999&bannertypeclick=wu_bluestripes" title="Suring, Wisconsin Weather Forecast"><img src="http://weathersticker.wunderground.com/weathersticker/cgi-bin/banner/ban/wxBanner?bannertype=wu_bluestripes&airportcode=KEZS&ForcedCity=Suring&ForcedState=WI&zipcode=54174&language=EN" alt="Find more about Weather in Suring, WI" width="160" /></a><br><a href="http://weathersticker.wunderground.com" title="Get latest Weather Forecast updates" style="font-family: sans-serif; font-size: 12px">Click for weather forecast</a></span>
> 
> 
> here's a link for everyone to check the weather here (suring,Wi)



I'll soak up the coolness when I'm up there... Wonder how long it'll last after I get back???


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 31, 2012)

You might not want to go back, at least till January ...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 31, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> You might not want to go back, at least till January ...



I love the cool weather, but I quit cutting wood in the snow years ago... :msp_wink:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jul 31, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I love the cool weather, but I quit cutting wood in the snow years ago... :msp_wink:



Pretty fun in a sick and twisted way! When it hits -25° its hard to make much progress with the Skiddy, the electric fuel pump don't like that cold of fuel.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh yeah...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 31, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Oh yeah...



Been there, done that... I'll just keep cutting in my hundred degree heat... 
Wet firewood is a pet peave of mine...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 31, 2012)

Soggy underwear is a pet peave of mine.


----------



## specter29 (Jul 31, 2012)

we may have to wait to mid morning to start on saturday seen the southern boys aint used 60 degree weather right now it may take em a bit to get warmed up and moving oke::msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 31, 2012)

specter29 said:


> we may have to wait to mid morning to start on saturday seen the southern boys aint used 60 degree weather right now it may take em a bit to get warmed up and moving oke::msp_tongue:



This southern boy was hatched many miles north of Suring...
:msp_tongue:

60F is ok with me...


----------



## specter29 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> This southern boy was hatched many miles north of Suring...
> :msp_tongue:
> 
> 60F is ok with me...



yea but thats only one of you boys. I may have to tease someone with a little bacon to get em moving gotta give ya guys a hard time once in awhile :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 31, 2012)

Tease me with bacon!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 31, 2012)

A little off the topic but look at this thing. Custom trail cutting bike


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 31, 2012)

specter29 said:


> yea but thats only one of you boys. I may have to tease someone with a little bacon to get em moving gotta give ya guys a hard time once in awhile :hmm3grin2orange:



We can be bribed, teased, or tormented with bacon...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 1, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> We can be bribed, teased, or tormented with bacon...



BACON!!! That's it! I knew I was forgetting to put something in the cooler...


----------



## specter29 (Aug 1, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> BACON!!! That's it! I knew I was forgetting to put something in the cooler...



What! no lieny's red in there ya gotta have that


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 1, 2012)

specter29 said:


> we may have to wait to mid morning to start on saturday seen the southern boys aint used 60 degree weather right now it may take em a bit to get warmed up and moving oke::msp_tongue:



I'm slow moving in the mornin to matter what the temp is, heck I'm just slow moving:msp_biggrin:

I prefer cold weather over hot anyways. 60* in the AM would suit me just fine. When it's cold you can always put more clothes on, when it's hot you can only get so naked & it's still hot.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 1, 2012)

specter29 said:


> What! no lieny's red in there ya gotta have that



Middle rack, far left.

Should have got the door in the pic as well, loaded with Leinies light.


----------



## mweba (Aug 1, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Middle rack, far left.
> 
> Should have got the door in the pic as well, loaded with Leinies light.



Watchin your figure huh


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 1, 2012)

mweba said:


> Watchin your figure huh



Yeah, whenever I get the urge to lose weight I drink light beer until the urge goes away











Not.....


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2012)

specter29 said:


> we may have to wait to mid morning to start on saturday seen the southern boys aint used 60 degree weather right now it may take em a bit to get warmed up and moving oke::msp_tongue:



Mo. Jim is coming? :msp_wink:


----------



## Mo. Jim (Aug 1, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> Mo. Jim is coming? :msp_wink:



You don't know how bad I'd like too,but there is no way I can make this one.


----------



## specter29 (Aug 1, 2012)

well i got 2 things accomplished today one good and one not so good

<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/?action=view&amp;current=IMGP0453.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/IMGP0453.jpg" border="0" alt="IMGP0453"></a>
<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/?action=view&amp;current=IMGP0454.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/IMGP0454.jpg" border="0" alt="IMGP0454"></a>

yea I know about below i had chaps with me and have always wore them why i didnt to i just dont know. Stupid. Luckly only 12 stitches ONE MORE REASON SAFETY CHAPS ARE REQUIRED AT GTG 

<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/?action=view&amp;current=IMGP0455.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/IMGP0455.jpg" border="0" alt="IMGP0455"></a>


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 1, 2012)

What happened? Did you get bitten by a saw? What kind of saw?


----------



## specter29 (Aug 1, 2012)

yep bitten by dolmar at least there not poisonous


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 1, 2012)

specter29 said:


> well i got 2 things accomplished today one good and one not so good
> 
> <a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/?action=view&current=IMGP0453.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/IMGP0453.jpg" border="0" alt="IMGP0453"></a>
> <a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/?action=view&current=IMGP0454.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/IMGP0454.jpg" border="0" alt="IMGP0454"></a>
> ...



Gonna have to turn over the keys to yer saw if ya keep that up! Not to mention you'll be eating pie with a spoon.....


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 1, 2012)

specter29 said:


> yep bitten by dolmar at least there not poisonous



Dolmar's only like certain people... I'll pm my addy so you don't get dead on the next attack...
I'll give it a good home...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 1, 2012)

Hope the saws OK.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 1, 2012)

You know, there's easier ways to get attention.


----------



## specter29 (Aug 1, 2012)

to be honest I'm pissed at myself I keep asking myself why i didn't put them on. I'm one to always put safety first. and yes the saw is ok, im ok luckily.


----------



## specter29 (Aug 1, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> You know, there's easier ways to get attention.



:msp_sneaky: ,funny yea i know i can get attention easy other ways. Really the reason I posted the picture was to show how easy it is even with paying attention to what your doing (less the chaps yea I know im pissed at myself on that:bang::bang and having a good footing, and making sure there aint a bunch of brush to tangle with that stuff can still go wrong and thats why ya can never have enough personal protection equipment.


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2012)

Look on the bright side. At least your legs look way better than Masterboob's.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 1, 2012)

specter29 said:


> :msp_sneaky: ,funny yea i know i can get attention easy other ways. Really the reason I posted the picture was to show how easy it is even with paying attention to what your doing (less the chaps yea I know im pissed at myself on that:bang::bang and having a good footing, and making sure there aint a bunch of brush to tangle with that stuff can still go wrong and thats why ya can never have enough personal protection equipment.



You ruined yer jeans too...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 1, 2012)

12 stitches you say? You didnt do too serious damage did ya? I have been lucky so far in life to never have come into contact with the business end of a saw, my dad has taken a couple minor hits. So what exactly happened? And what exactly is that thing you made there, I am guessing it is for bucking but I just cant quite picture how it is going to be used. Sorry for all the questions and hope your leg dont hurt to bad.


----------



## specter29 (Aug 1, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> 12 stitches you say? You didnt do too serious damage did ya? I have been lucky so far in life to never have come into contact with the business end of a saw, my dad has taken a couple minor hits. So what exactly happened? And what exactly is that thing you made there, I am guessing it is for bucking but I just cant quite picture how it is going to be used. Sorry for all the questions and hope your leg dont hurt to bad.



that sir is a heavy duty saw cant leg doesnt hurt at all the freezing for the stiches hurt more than the cut.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 1, 2012)

Hmm...cant wait to see it in action.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 2, 2012)

Ouch. I'm guilty of not putting mine on now and then. "It's just a couple cuts." 

One week away from rolling out headed east. I'm still way behind on getting more projects going, but at least my pile of chains that need sharpening is getting smaller, and I'm crossing some of those other non-saw details that need to be attended to off the list.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 2, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Ouch. I'm guilty of not putting mine on now and then. "It's just a couple cuts."
> 
> One week away from rolling out headed east. I'm still way behind on getting more projects going, but at least my pile of chains that need sharpening is getting smaller, and I'm crossing some of those other non-saw details that need to be attended to off the list.



I actually got out last night and cut a couple test logs and sharpened a couple chains. That 4 cube build off chain I wrecked is still sharp as hell, and way too agressive, and cuts horribly... Guess I'll just have to keep filing till it's back to .035...
Gonna take a while...:msp_angry:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 2, 2012)

Specter, PM me your address again if you would. I had it here somewhere but can't seem to find it now.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 2, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Specter, PM me your address again if you would. I had it here somewhere but can't seem to find it now.



You have any luck finding a piece of rock Elm for me???


----------



## specter29 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You have any luck finding a piece of rock Elm for me???



well i do have some ironwood (hornbeam) in the woods just got see if i can get to it seeing its back in the swamp that should be pretty close to what your used to cutting.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 2, 2012)

specter29 said:


> well i do have some ironwood (hornbeam) in the woods just got see if i can get to it seeing its back in the swamp that should be pretty close to what your used to cutting.



I've just heard these guys on the firewood forum talkin up this "rock" elm...
Steve was gonna find a piece of it for me to take back and burn... 
I'll bring a chunk O Hedge up with me... The border patrol ain't gonna confiscate it are they?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 2, 2012)

Hedge should be fine. I suppose it's too early in the year for hedge apples? Could use some spider removal tools if they're in season.

I'll work on some rock Elm for ya this weekend. Certain I have some red Elm that needs to come down. There is some elm in last year's leftover firewood stacks, but I couldn't ID it without bark for sure. Might be any one of the Elm varieties.

Got a bunch of 2 year aged ironwood in the stacks as well.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 2, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Hedge should be fine. I suppose it's too early in the year for hedge apples? Could use some spider removal tools if they're in season.
> 
> I'll work on some rock Elm for ya this weekend. Certain I have some red Elm that needs to come down. There is some elm in last year's leftover firewood stacks, but I couldn't ID it without bark for sure. Might be any one of the Elm varieties.
> 
> Got a bunch of 2 year aged ironwood in the stacks as well.



Not too early for Hedge apples... I'll see about scrounging up a box of them before heading out...
I've cut Hop Hornbeam a bit... Good stuff, but the trees don't seem to get very big...
You all got Persimmon up there?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 2, 2012)

If it grows up here, I've not recognized it.

Ironwood generally doesn't get big, but their small stature doesn't keep me from cutting all of em I can get my saws into. Sure is nice stuff at -30°.


----------



## specter29 (Aug 3, 2012)

1 week to go everyone. Plus this thread needed a bump :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Beefie (Aug 3, 2012)

1 Week to go I better find my saws..


Beefie


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 4, 2012)

Beefie said:


> 1 Week to go I better find my saws..
> 
> 
> Beefie



Heard a rumor today that if you look hard enough and long enough, you might be able to find a Polaris 6x6 next weekend...

See ya next weekend! Coming Friday or just coming up Saturday?

30" bar coming for the XP1000, should be here for next weekend, there's an outside chance of another saw coming with me sporting 34" and 6 cubes, depends on parts arrival. I also picked up a couple carb kits at Boyd's today, hope to make a couple more runners yet this week as well.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Aug 4, 2012)

Beefie said:


> 1 Week to go I better find my saws..
> 
> 
> Beefie



1 Week to go I better find a 6X6..


WGP


----------



## wendell (Aug 4, 2012)

1 week to go? Crap, I'm going to have a hard enough time just bringing myself. 

Maybe I'll just run Stumpy's saws.


----------



## specter29 (Aug 4, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> 1 week to go? Crap, I'm going to have a hard enough time just bringing myself.
> 
> Maybe I'll just run Stumpy's saws.



I suppose i can let everyone run my Stumpbroke saws thats if Hedgey lets go of em. I'm still worried after he runs that 576AT at Stumps that it will be mysteryiously forget when they get up here :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## specter29 (Aug 4, 2012)

a littl bird told me he was itching to rerun the 562at 576at :wink2:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 4, 2012)

Mornin fellas... Gotta go over to stumps this morning and check out the A/T beast and pick up my new saw ... My good buddy Eric found a Dolmar 120 super for me!!!


----------



## specter29 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Mornin fellas... Gotta go over to stumps this morning and check out the A/T beast and pick up my new saw ... My good buddy Eric found a Dolmar 120 super for me!!!



here i figured you were on of the lucky ones and he found ya a 166


----------



## grandpatractor (Aug 4, 2012)

I'll be working at Boyd's next Friday. I'll at least get to see some of you boys there before you head on over.
I heard rumor that I need to bring some of my square files with.


----------



## specter29 (Aug 4, 2012)

figured i better throw this out there seeing this is one of the pies at OJ's Diner (which is were my wife is picking up the pies for Saturday)

now dont drool on you keyboards 

<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/?action=view&amp;current=pie.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/pie.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 4, 2012)

specter29 said:


> here i figured you were on of the lucky ones and he found ya a 166



Some day I'll stumble across one of those...
Till then, I'll just run Wendell's a couple times a year...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 4, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> I'll be working at Boyd's next Friday. I'll at least get to see some of you boys there before you head on over.
> I heard rumor that I need to bring some of my square files with.



Yep... I finally got all the good out of the square ground loop Mike ground for me...
Needs touched up... FWIW, I got 4 tanks out of it... 
I was very careful...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 4, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> I'll be working at Boyd's next Friday. I'll at least get to see some of you boys there before you head on over.
> I heard rumor that I need to bring some of my square files with.



WHat kind of square files you got?? I want to get a double beveled flat file to try, I don't like the triangle style.



specter29 said:


> figured i better throw this out there seeing this is one of the pies at OJ's Diner (which is were my wife is picking up the pies for Saturday)
> 
> now dont drool on you keyboards
> 
> <a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/?action=view&amp;current=pie.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/pie.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



This is just mean, I hope you get the chits from eating that pie with out me.otstir::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 4, 2012)

specter29 said:


> figured i better throw this out there seeing this is one of the pies at OJ's Diner (which is were my wife is picking up the pies for Saturday)
> 
> now dont drool on you keyboards
> 
> <a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/?action=view&amp;current=pie.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/pie.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



That looks like a seriously tasty piece of pie!!!! What kind is it? Blueberry? Is there going to be some of that kind next weekend? What time? How many pies will there be? Forget about getting the chainsaws running, I am going to go and modify and prep my favorite pie eating fork.


----------



## specter29 (Aug 4, 2012)

yes there will be pie like that i gotta see whats available then its all homemade so the menu does change. as far as how many available *thats one of the reasons for the head count* i know a few of you already told me, but wanna make sure we got enough food and deserts:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 4, 2012)

W


andydodgegeek said:


> That looks like a seriously tasty piece of pie!!!! What kind is it? Blueberry? Is there going to be some of that kind next weekend? What time? How many pies will there be? Forget about getting the chainsaws running, I am going to go and modify and prep my favorite pie eating fork.



I'll pollish the big wooden spoon...


----------



## specter29 (Aug 4, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> This is just mean, I hope you get the chits from eating that pie with out me.otstir::hmm3grin2orange:






Yes that was some very tasty pie also that was the last piece of the whole pie figured i better get a picture before it all went bye bye :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Aug 4, 2012)

specter29 said:


> figured i better throw this out there seeing this is one of the pies at OJ's Diner (which is were my wife is picking up the pies for Saturday)
> 
> now dont drool on you keyboards
> 
> <a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/?action=view&amp;current=pie.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/pie.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



Looks like it needs a few pieces of bacon on top of it....BACON ALA MODE!!!!


----------



## specter29 (Aug 4, 2012)

for those of you who are coming friday my thoughts are we can go to the diner with pie or we can go to my other local diner (Kelly Lakeside Restaurant) and have all they can eat fish. if anybody up for it that is.


----------



## grandpatractor (Aug 4, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> WHat kind of square files you got?? I want to get a double beveled flat file to try, I don't like the triangle style.



I got some and I'll bring an extra or two.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 4, 2012)

specter29 said:


> for those of you who are coming friday my thoughts are we can go to the diner with pie or we can go to my other local diner (Kelly Lakeside Restaurant) and have all they can eat fish. if anybody up for it that is.



I'd rather ave pie than fish, just sayin. The diner wouldn't happen to have an all you can eat pie buffet????????:msp_w00t:


grandpatractor said:


> I got some and I'll bring an extra or two.



Sweet!!!


----------



## specter29 (Aug 4, 2012)

Updated 08/04/12

People Attending GTG

specter 29
kevy66 +4
wendell +1
Steve NW WI
Tree Monkey
andydodgegeek/sarahdodgegeek
WetGunPowder
Stumpy/Hedgerow +3
HeavyFuel

People who have not confirmed for sure that they are coming?

Beefie?
redsqwrl?
jrocket? 
Philbert?
grandpatractor?
Pele55?
longbar?
8433Jeff?
Wood Cutter+1 

Can some double check did i miss anyone?


----------



## specter29 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hedge you get chance to run them AT's yet? what ya think before and after porting. how do they compare to the dolly. I'm getting anxious to run em.


----------



## wendell (Aug 4, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Some day I'll stumble across one of those...
> Till then, I'll just run Wendell's a couple times a year...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Don't get your hopes up for this trip. I need to get a lot of confidence in this hitch carrier before I trust the 166 on it.


----------



## mweba (Aug 4, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> Don't get your hopes up for this trip. I need to get a lot of confidence in this hitch carrier before I trust the 166 on it.



Need one of these....


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 4, 2012)

specter29 said:


> for those of you who are coming friday my thoughts are we can go to the diner with pie or we can go to my other local diner (Kelly Lakeside Restaurant) and have all they can eat fish. if anybody up for it that is.



FISH!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 4, 2012)

specter29 said:


> Hedge you get chance to run them AT's yet? what ya think before and after porting. how do they compare to the dolly. I'm getting anxious to run em.



Tough one to call... The 576 runs a lot like the dolkita... They both beat my 372... So it'll be a showdown...


----------



## jrocket (Aug 4, 2012)

looks like I will be able to attend, the only fly in the soup is if I have to work which right now dosnt look likely.
dont know if I should come as I only have two running saws, dont want to look like a complete beginner. LOL
Ive got a brand new loop of square chisel that I would like to try, havent used it yet because I have no idea how to sharpen it, if anyone would like to school me on sharpening square chisel I may trade a piece of pie for some info. then again maybe not. LOL


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 4, 2012)

jrocket said:


> looks like I will be able to attend, the only fly in the soup is if I have to work which right now dosnt look likely.
> dont know if I should come as I only have two running saws, dont want to look like a complete beginner. LOL
> Ive got a brand new loop of square chisel that I would like to try, havent used it yet because I have no idea how to sharpen it, if anyone would like to school me on sharpening square chisel I may trade a piece of pie for some info. then again maybe not. LOL



Bring em', flog em'.... More the merrier...


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 4, 2012)

Dang I wish I could come to this one. The pie looks awesome. :msp_thumbup:

The save edge and oberg files are the best for square filing. Oberg are hard to come by but they can be found.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 4, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Dang I wish I could come to this one. The pie looks awesome. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> The save edge and oberg files are the best for square filing. Oberg are hard to come by but they can be found.



Just saddle up the dodge, load yer wife, and youngun', and come flop around in lake Michigan... 
You'll wanna run the 576 stump just got done with too... 
It's pretty good...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 4, 2012)

Well from south florida that will be a long drive and I don't think I'd have a job when I got back if I did. I wish it would have been a few weeks earlier. I probably could have made it.


----------



## wendell (Aug 4, 2012)

mweba said:


> Need one of these....



Perfect. You want to drop that by on your way?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 4, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Tough one to call... The 576 runs a lot like the dolkita... They both beat my 372... So it'll be a showdown...



I like a good showdown.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 4, 2012)

hedgerow said:


> fish!!!



pie!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 4, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I like a good showdown.



Sharpen yer chain... It's gonna be close...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 4, 2012)

I would also like a schooling on sharpening square ground chain. I don't own any yet, mainly because I don't know how to sharpen them. I would like to try them on some of my saws.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 4, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Sharpen yer chain... It's gonna be close...:msp_sneaky:



I just put a shorter bar on the Dolkita, 20" with a new Oregon chain. I will also bring the 28". I will sharpen the 28 chain.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 4, 2012)

All you guys talking about racing and square filing makes me want to sharpen something.:msp_biggrin: I wish I was better at it myself. We need a real pro to put on a school for us.


----------



## specter29 (Aug 4, 2012)

picking up the 40"'er tomorrow looks to be elm or willow from what kevy66 said i will take a look and see what else is standing around and get some to pics to try and reference what type it is


----------



## wendell (Aug 4, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> All you guys talking about racing and square filing makes me want to sharpen something.:msp_biggrin: I wish I was better at it myself. We need a real pro to put on a school for us.



Mr. Silvey?


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 4, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> Mr. Silvey?



Yeah that would be ok. Can you guys line him up for a gtg late this fall.:yoyo:


----------



## wendell (Aug 4, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Yeah that would be ok. Can you guys line him up for a gtg late this fall.



Can't you just put him in the back of your truck? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 4, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> Can't you just put him in the back of your truck? :msp_sneaky:



I guess that would work too. Maybe if I'm home for jeremys gtg I can bring it.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 4, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I guess that would work too. Maybe if I'm home for jeremys gtg I can bring it.



Crap... I probably won't be at that one... :msp_angry:


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm sure we'll meet up at another gtg somewhere.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 4, 2012)

I just got done pulling the cat and retuneing Sarahs 420 Dolmar. It will be making the trip with us as well. I know Steve has a 420 anyone else? Sarah is looking for a battle of the 420's.


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 4, 2012)

specter29 said:


> Updated 08/04/12
> 
> People Attending GTG
> 
> ...



Aug 11 is Number one/only granddaughters first birthday, and Mom & Grandma are throwing a party. 

I was told that I will be attending, sans chainsaw dust. Have a great time. Will be looking for pictures.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 4, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> Aug 11 is Number one/only granddaughters first birthday, and Mom & Grandma are throwing a party.
> 
> I was told that I will be attending, sans chainsaw dust. Have a great time. Will be looking for pictures.



Only one thing to do then, go to the party, and give the granddaughter a new chainsaw (whatever size and flavor you'd like). When Mom and the lovely Mrs.8433 see it and throw a fit, grab said saw for safe keeping and run for the border!


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 4, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I just got done pulling the cat and retuneing Sarahs 420 Dolmar. It will be making the trip with us as well. I know Steve has a 420 anyone else? Sarah is looking for a battle of the 420's.



No 420, but Levi will gladly run the 023 in that heat... It's a turd...
Guaranteed last place...


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 4, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> No 420, but Levi will gladly run the 023 in that heat... It's a turd...
> Guaranteed last place...



You should be sued for child abuse making the kid run one of those.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 4, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> You should be sued for child abuse making the kid run one of those.



He hates it as much as I do... But he's ALWAYS up for a race!!!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 4, 2012)

I hereby challenge Levi to a turd race. I'll bring the Mongomery Wards branded Eager Beaver. We better do it mid afternoon, so the older guys like Boyd and Wendell can get a nap in during it.

Edit: Andy, the 420 will be there for sure. Mine was de-felined the day I got it.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 4, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> I hereby challenge Levi to a turd race.



I once lost a turd race in my levi's.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 5, 2012)

Hedge/Stump, I just thought of something, brought on by one of the Whendall's posts in the "Whose drinking with me" thread. Headed to Specter's from me and Boyd's little corner of the state will take us within a mile or so of the Leinie's brewery. They do tours every 1/2 hour. 

https://leinie.com/Lodge.aspx#tours You gotta enter your age to get in, so if this link doesn't work, click on "Lodge" then "Brewery tours".


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 5, 2012)

Congrats to Wendell and the DodgeGeeks in the charity drive drawing.

Here's to hoping the brown truck gets their new saws to em in time for us to check em out!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 5, 2012)

jrocket said:


> looks like I will be able to attend, the only fly in the soup is if I have to work which right now dosnt look likely.
> dont know if I should come as I only have two running saws, dont want to look like a complete beginner. LOL
> Ive got a brand new loop of square chisel that I would like to try, havent used it yet because I have no idea how to sharpen it, if anyone would like to school me on sharpening square chisel I may trade a piece of pie for some info. then again maybe not. LOL





Steve NW WI said:


> Hedge/Stump, I just thought of something, brought on by one of the Whendall's posts in the "Whose drinking with me" thread. Headed to Specter's from me and Boyd's little corner of the state will take us within a mile or so of the Leinie's brewery. They do tours every 1/2 hour.
> 
> https://leinie.com/Lodge.aspx#tours You gotta enter your age to get in, so if this link doesn't work, click on "Lodge" then "Brewery tours".



That sounds interesting. It'll be up to Hedge on that one.


----------



## wendell (Aug 5, 2012)

specter, looks like you better scratch hedge, stump and Steve off the list. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 5, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> specter, looks like you better scratch hedge, stump and Steve off the list. :msp_sneaky:



Ya know a small very small detour would run them to tree monkeys shop in Augusta. That's a tour worth taking!


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 5, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Ya know a small very small detour would run them to tree monkeys shop in Augusta. That's a tour worth taking!



The look on Scott's face would be priceless...
When 5 rednecks converge on his shop.


----------



## specter29 (Aug 5, 2012)

well just picked the big wood from kevy66 must say thanks to him its bigger that 40" it ended up averaging 47-50" across pics are below of it.
I was going to resize the pictures but didn't think everyone get the full effect of th size. :msp_thumbup:

<center> 
<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/?action=view&amp;current=log2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/log2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/?action=view&amp;current=log.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/log.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<br/><br/>
</center>


----------



## polkat (Aug 5, 2012)

specter29 said:


> Updated 08/04/12
> 
> People Attending GTG
> 
> ...






polkat and brother is on the probally list unless i am naughty this week, 6 chainsaws in the basement does get someone irritated


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 5, 2012)

polkat said:


> polkat and brother is on the probally list unless i am naughty this week, 6 chainsaws in the basement does get someone irritated



If that's her only complaint your WAAAYYYY ahead of me!


----------



## polkat (Aug 5, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> If that's her only complaint your WAAAYYYY ahead of me!



i not sure tho now all of a sudden we have relatives showing up here sat am and thats how fast im on the ---- list to probally not going now to dodgegeeks GTG will be a different story (i hope)


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 5, 2012)

polkat said:


> i not sure tho now all of a sudden we have relatives showing up here sat am and thats how fast im on the ---- list to probally not going now to dodgegeeks GTG will be a different story (i hope)



Duh??? Bring the men among the relatives...
They might learn something...
And thank you for rescuing them...
Just sayin...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 5, 2012)

Your not an outlaw til you have inlaws.....


----------



## polkat (Aug 5, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Duh??? Bring the men among the relatives...
> They might learn something...
> And thank you for rescuing them...
> Just sayin...



i could see if thats an option but i wont be too sure of that, one mabye possitive is i may be getting a "free" tractor allis that is its cooped up in an old barn that they want to get rid of so maybe it will be a good thing i have some extra hands. wifes not too pleased about a tractor the yard as i only got 4.5 acres and asks what i will do with it i tell her " the same thing i do with my chainsaws i use them"


----------



## specter29 (Aug 5, 2012)

Had let Stumpers know that 395xp he did was put to use today it cut pretty darn good but what ever type of wood that big stuff is she gave her a work out


----------



## jrocket (Aug 5, 2012)

polkat said:


> i could see if thats an option but i wont be too sure of that, one mabye possitive is i may be getting a "free" tractor allis that is its cooped up in an old barn that they want to get rid of so maybe it will be a good thing i have some extra hands. wifes not too pleased about a tractor the yard as i only got 4.5 acres and asks what i will do with it i tell her " the same thing i do with my chainsaws i use them"



never ever turn down a free tractor, that might be worth missing a GTG.


----------



## jrocket (Aug 5, 2012)

polkat said:


> i could see if thats an option but i wont be too sure of that, one mabye possitive is i may be getting a "free" tractor allis that is its cooped up in an old barn that they want to get rid of so maybe it will be a good thing i have some extra hands. wifes not too pleased about a tractor the yard as i only got 4.5 acres and asks what i will do with it i tell her " the same thing i do with my chainsaws i use them"



I call dibbs on your piece of pie! LOL


----------



## polkat (Aug 5, 2012)

jrocket said:


> I call dibbs on your piece of pie! LOL



yes i wont turn it down heck i havent seen it yet, but what the heck its free, and i'll offer you my peice of pie.


----------



## polkat (Aug 5, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Your not an outlaw til you have inlaws.....



now isnt that the truth


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 6, 2012)

if you guys want to stop in just let me know what time
scott


----------



## specter29 (Aug 6, 2012)

Portable toilet Check
Sawbucks x5 Check
Big wood Check
Little wood Check
table/chairs Check
Big Saw for Raffle (Scott don't forget it) Check 
Food/Beverages Check
GTG signs (don't want anyone to get lost) Check
Vise Check
Trailer for work area/saw swap Check
Wireless Internet Check



Looks Goods all set lets do this only 5 days left


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 6, 2012)

I am coming over on friday. What time is it ok, (or not ok), to show up? Is there tent room? I checked the weather channel for your area and it is looking like it is going to be very nice out. The high temps are Friday 75, Saturday78, and Sunday 79. Slight chance of rain on Sunday. Looks like you picked a good weekend, it wouldnt be as much fun if it was 95, I dont like sawing in soggy underwear.


----------



## specter29 (Aug 6, 2012)

Any time after 8AM gotta let the little ones sleep in I'll be around all day finishing up some small stuff and maybe if i get time fix that 7900.


----------



## grandpatractor (Aug 6, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I am coming over on friday. What time is it ok, (or not ok), to show up? Is there tent room? I checked the weather channel for your area and it is looking like it is going to be very nice out. The high temps are Friday 75, Saturday78, and Sunday 79. Slight chance of rain on Sunday. Looks like you picked a good weekend, it wouldnt be as much fun if it was 95, I dont like sawing in soggy underwear.



Whoodda thunk that it would be cooler now than it was on March 18th for Treemonkeys GTG:jester:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 6, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Whoodda thunk that it would be cooler now than it was on March 18th for Treemonkeys GTG:jester:



Yup I had soggy underwear then too.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 6, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I am coming over on friday. What time is it ok, (or not ok), to show up? Is there tent room? I checked the weather channel for your area and it is looking like it is going to be very nice out. The high temps are Friday 75, Saturday78, and Sunday 79. Slight chance of rain on Sunday. Looks like you picked a good weekend, it wouldnt be as much fun if it was 95, I dont like sawing in soggy underwear.



I don't wanna hear anything about no soggy underwear... I got half a mind to have a gtg in July next year right here in southwest hot town...
And I'll be expecting you and Sarah to be here with bells on...
Sweating yer ass off... One of the games we'll have is "how fast can you scrum a Rick of wood out of a fence row"... I'd bet you do pretty good at that... 
The rules are....
1. Don't let the leaner roll over on you...
2. All wood under 4" must be gathered...
3. You get to use the tractor...
4. All splits must not exceed 4" at their widest point.
5. Stacks must remain standing at a 6' height...
6. I wonder if it'll be under 100 degrees when we do that??
:msp_wink:

Now that's fun!!!
Stumpy's in!!!
He don't know that yet...
But he's in!!!
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## specter29 (Aug 6, 2012)

id be all in if was a 60 and 100 degrees


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I don't wanna hear anything about no soggy underwear... I got half a mind to have a gtg in July next year right here in southwest hot town...
> And I'll be expecting you and Sarah to be here with bells on...
> Sweating yer ass off... One of the games we'll have is "how fast can you scrum a Rick of wood out of a fence row"... I'd bet you do pretty good at that...
> The rules are....
> ...



Better have an Oxygen tank & a water hose.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 7, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Better have an Oxygen tank & a water hose.



Psshhh....
Of course...
I figured after Andy went first, the rest of us would concede defeat, and drink beer and lay around in the pool......:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Psshhh....
> Of course...
> I figured after Andy went first, the rest of us would concede defeat, and drink beer and lay around in the pool......:msp_rolleyes:



Now that sounds better.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I don't wanna hear anything about no soggy underwear... I got half a mind to have a gtg in July next year right here in southwest hot town...
> And I'll be expecting you and Sarah to be here with bells on...
> Sweating yer ass off... One of the games we'll have is "how fast can you scrum a Rick of wood out of a fence row"... I'd bet you do pretty good at that...
> The rules are....
> ...



How's Stump supposed to stack it that high?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 7, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> How's Stump supposed to stack it that high?



We will have to modify the rules for the folks of oompaloompa stature, their piles will be 3' high but twice as long.


----------



## wendell (Aug 7, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I dont like sawing in soggy underwear.



Wouldn't think Sarah's thongs would hold that much moisture. :msp_wink:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 7, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> Wouldn't think Sarah's thongs would hold that much moisture. :msp_wink:



They sure don't, but you know I look good in them.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 7, 2012)

UGGGHHHH!!!!!! Isn't it Friday yet???
I got friday off, what time do you southern boys plan on being up here? I read something about breakfast and a stop at the local Dolmar guy.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 7, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> UGGGHHHH!!!!!! Isn't it Friday yet???
> I got friday off, what time do you southern boys plan on being up here? I read something about breakfast and a stop at the local Dolmar guy.



Yep... Breakfast Friday 7AM at sportsman's?, then off to Boyd's, then maybe to Scott's if time allows, then straight to Lake MI for a swim, then back to Suring for official goof off Friday evening...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Yep... Breakfast Friday 7AM at sportsman's?, then off to Boyd's, then maybe to Scott's if time allows, then straight to Lake MI for a swim, then back to Suring for official goof off Friday evening...



Holy $h!t that's a real roundabout way to go. I'm thinking you won't be going to Scotts after Boyds, (they are on opposite sides of the planet). Hmm I may have to look into meeting you fellas for breakfast or maybe just see you at Boyds.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 7, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Holy $h!t that's a real roundabout way to go. I'm thinking you won't be going to Scotts after Boyds, (they are on opposite sides of the planet). Hmm I may have to look into meeting you fellas for breakfast or maybe just see you at Boyds.



Yeah... We'll have to see what time allows... It's only 4 hrs across WI... 
That ain't too bad. I'd like to see Scott's setup, but the boys wanna jump in the lake too...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah... We'll have to see what time allows... It's only 4 hrs across WI...
> That ain't too bad. I'd like to see Scott's setup, but the boys wanna jump in the lake too...



There are a couple of lake options in Wisconsin. You folks maybe more used to a swamp or slew, maybe you want to check out Minnesota.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 7, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> There are a couple of lake options in Wisconsin. You folks maybe more used to a swamp or slew, maybe you want to check out Minnesota.



Our preferred outdoor swimming method is the rivers & streams. :msp_thumbsup: No swamps around hear. Barely any rivers since it's been so dry:bang:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 7, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> There are a couple of lake options in Wisconsin. You folks maybe more used to a swamp or slew, maybe you want to check out Minnesota.



The boys gotta jump in the big lake... If they don't jump, I'll carry em' out a ways and toss em' in...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> The boys gotta jump in the big lake... If they don't jump, I'll carry em' out a ways and toss em' in...



Does that go for me too:surrender:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 7, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Does that go for me too:surrender:



Yup... Just don't enjoy it too much...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 7, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> There are a couple of lake options in Wisconsin. You folks maybe more used to a swamp or slew, maybe you want to check out Minnesota.



Who the hells side are you on? If I get to your place and theres green and gold anywhere, I'm taking my bacon and going home.


----------



## specter29 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... Just don't enjoy it too much...:hmm3grin2orange:



at least with Stump you don't have to wade out to far


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 7, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'm just glad Stumpy & Hedgerow can make the trip up north!



This is just classic...I had to put it up here again.:msp_smile:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 7, 2012)

I was thinkin this might fit better


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 7, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I was thinkin this might fit better



Yup that seems pretty acurate.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Yep... Breakfast Friday 7AM at sportsman's?, then off to Boyd's, then maybe to Scott's if time allows, then straight to Lake MI for a swim, then back to Suring for official goof off Friday evening...



I just talked with Heavyfuel and me and him are going to ride together on friday, was thinking we would meet up with you folks. You say you plan on getting to Sportsmans at 7, when are you leaving from down south? Are you driving all night long? Let me know if you would like a little more company for breakfast and maybe we could convoy our way across cheeseland together.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 7, 2012)

Or maybe this.


----------



## specter29 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey Stump don't forget your tinfoil hat this time (you know what I'm talking about:msp_wink


----------



## specter29 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Yep... Breakfast Friday 7AM at sportsman's?, then off to Boyd's, then maybe to Scott's if time allows, then straight to Lake MI for a swim, then back to Suring for official goof off Friday evening...



it's not all goofing off well mostly but I'm going to need a hand at least from someone getting the big SOB on Blocks


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 7, 2012)

specter29 said:


> it's not all goofing off well mostly but I'm going to need a hand at least from someone getting the big SOB on Blocks



Why are we puttin Wendell on blocks:msp_blink:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 7, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I just talked with Heavyfuel and me and him are going to ride together on friday, was thinking we would meet up with you folks. You say you plan on getting to Sportsmans at 7, when are you leaving from down south? Are you driving all night long? Let me know if you would like a little more company for breakfast and maybe we could convoy our way across cheeseland together.



The more the merrier.... The sportsman's bar and grill won't know what hit em'... 
These boys can eat a lot of bacon...
I'm gonna try my best to be back to Brent's with daylight enough to help set up and play with some saws... Boyd's wont take too long... But the big question is whether we got time to swing down to Scott's shop...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 7, 2012)

Google says its 114 miles 2hr and 7 min from Dresser,WI to Augusta, WI. Then 179 miles 3hr 16 min from Augusta to Suring.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 7, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Google says its 114 miles 2hr and 7 min from Dresser,WI to Augusta, WI. Then 179 miles 3hr 16 min from Augusta to Suring.



Yep... I think we can do it... Stump? Call Scott and tell him we're gonna make it happen... What's a few more miles??


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Yep... I think we can do it... Stump? Call Scott and tell him we're gonna make it happen... What's a few more miles??



Sounds like a plan to me. What time do you think we'll be at his place??


----------



## specter29 (Aug 7, 2012)

are most of you cutting across the state on Highway 29?


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 7, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Sounds like a plan to me. What time do you think we'll be at his place??



2ish???


----------



## specter29 (Aug 7, 2012)

cause i could tell where to descend on the local pawnshops in one of the towns where i got stumpy that 357xp I'm not going to have time to make it there so there might be some pickin's


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 7, 2012)

specter29 said:


> are Mostar of you cutting across the state on Highway 29?



No clue... I go where the phone directs...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 8, 2012)

specter29 said:


> are most of you cutting across the state on Highway 29?



Yes & stopping at Tree Monkeys is only going to add about 30 miles. I think he's about 14-15 miles south of 29


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 8, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Yes & stopping at Tree Monkeys is only going to add about 30 miles. I think he's about 14-15 miles south of 29



I just looked at a map and Scotts isn't really out of the way. For some reason I had it in my mind that Suring was much further north than it is. Sorry I may have sounded like an a$$ I just thought it would add on alot of miles. Heck now I want to stop at Scotts too, I wonder if he carries any square ground chain in stock?


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 8, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I just looked at a map and Scotts isn't really out of the way. For some reason I had it in my mind that Suring was much further north than it is. Sorry I may have sounded like an a$$ I just thought it would add on alot of miles. Heck now I want to stop at Scotts too, I wonder if he carries any square ground chain in stock?



Hope so... I need a 60 dl...


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 8, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Yes & stopping at Tree Monkeys is only going to add about 30 miles. I think he's about 14-15 miles south of 29



Looks like we got us a convoy...

[video=youtube;mAPRrdgYU7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAPRrdgYU7o&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 8, 2012)

AS is really buggy lately, along with slow. I replied in here last night, saw the reply, and now it's nowhere to be seen. 99.99% sure I didn't break rules and get a post deleted by the mods, I think it just disappeared into electronic nowhereland...

Bottom line of what I posted:

Been working on project saws to bring along, some are going better than others. So far making the trip with me are:

Wards branded Eager Beaver
Homelite XP1000 (hope my chain gets here by Friday, otherwise it'll be running some completely shot .404 semi chisel).

The "Maybes"

McC 250, fired up on prime after cleanup, got a gasket/diaphragm kit to throw at it today.
Remington Super 754 - had it running a little yesterday after carb work, broke the starter cord while trying to dial it in, will fix today and hopefully have it going.'

The others I've worked on have all resisted my half azzed attempts so far, and will be going back to their cage in the granary for a while.



Matt, I'm headed for the woods to scout up a rock Elm for ya right now.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 8, 2012)

Me and Sarah are planning on tenting it. Who else is camping?


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 8, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and Sarah are planning on tenting it. Who else is camping?



Stumpy and the boys will be camping...
Levi and I will camp in the truck...


----------



## specter29 (Aug 8, 2012)

last call any request leaving to go get the food in a short while


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 8, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Sorry I may have sounded like an a$$



No problem, sarah warned us all a long time ago that might happen.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 8, 2012)

I still laugh when I read this...




> Originally Posted by WoodChuck'r
> 
> 
> > Hedgerow you pr!ck.....!!!
> ...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 8, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> No problem, sarah warned us all a long time ago that might happen.



Yup its about a 5 hour drive me and you are taking on Friday, looks like up until then I am on a strict diet of tacos and hard boiled eggs.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 8, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and Sarah are planning on tenting it. Who else is camping?



I'll be in tent city as well. One of these years, I'm gonna buy a small camper for excursions like this.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 8, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Looks like we got us a convoy...
> 
> [video=youtube;mAPRrdgYU7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAPRrdgYU7o&feature=related[/video]



Gee thanks, I really need THAT song stuck in my head....


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 8, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Gee thanks, I really need THAT song stuck in my head....



Yer welcome...
:msp_wink:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 8, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Yup its about a 5 hour drive me and you are taking on Friday, looks like up until then I am on a strict diet of tacos and hard boiled eggs.



That's fine with me cuz I'm only riding with you as far as boyds Then I'm switching spots with stumpy! That reminds me, I gotta find a seat cover...


----------



## specter29 (Aug 8, 2012)

friendly reminder only 2 days left as of tomorrow :msp_ohmy::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 8, 2012)

Saws are all sharpened!!! Still trying to decide what all saws to bring. I know of 8 that are for sure comming. I believe Jon said he is bringing 4, according to my calculations we are going to have to get about 12 saws in the back of Sarahs car. Its a good thing shes got a big trunk cause im gonna fill it!!!


----------



## specter29 (Aug 8, 2012)

> =andydodgegeek;3777464]Saws are all sharpened!!! Still trying to decide what all saws to bring. I know of 8 that are for sure comming. I believe Jon said he is bringing 4, according to my calculations we are going to have to get about 12 saws in the back of Sarahs car.* Its a good thing shes got a big trunk cause im gonna fill it!![*



you know that part could me misconstrued:biggrin:


----------



## wendell (Aug 8, 2012)

Terry was hoping to get the 064/66 sent today. Hopefully it will be here Friday but that is probably a bit optimistic.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 8, 2012)

Truck is loaded... Forgot something though... Just not sure what it is yet... :msp_unsure:


----------



## wendell (Aug 8, 2012)

FYI, it's my son's 15th birthday on Saturday. I know he'd appreciate a new saw.











But would be ecstatic with bacon and pie.


----------



## wendell (Aug 8, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Truck is loaded... Forgot something though... Just not sure what it is yet... :msp_unsure:



Stumpy?


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 8, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> Stumpy?



Naaa... He'll meet me at the shop tomorrow evening... It's something else...
Found the 36" bar and loaded it... Got a big chunk of hedge for Steve... Got a Stihl 023 for the turd race...


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 8, 2012)

I wish some great white northern woodsman could find some Rock Elm in the woods up there so I can take a chunk of it home with me... Anyone have any luck??? I'm beginning to think the stuff don't exist...


----------



## wendell (Aug 8, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Naaa... He'll meet me at the shop tomorrow evening... It's something else...



The rack for him to ride on? We sure don't want him falling off or blowing away on the trip up.

You going to let him bring that nasty ass whiskey with him?


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 8, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> The rack for him to ride on? We sure don't want him falling off or blowing away on the trip up.
> 
> You going to let him bring that nasty ass whiskey with him?



That one's up to stumpy... Maybe???


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 8, 2012)

You bringin' some famous grouse???


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 9, 2012)

ALmost got everything ready. I put together a 371 to bring to show off & sell if somebody wants it. 











[video=youtube_share;xFSAnkhuLgg]http://youtu.be/xFSAnkhuLgg[/video]

The 562 recoil is supposed to be here tomorrow.:bang: 
I'm looking forward to seein all of ya. Even Wendell.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 9, 2012)

I still ain't anywhere near ready, but I won't let minor things like that stop me.

Probably gonna have to skip dinner tomorrow night, just to be good and ready for Friday breakfast.


----------



## specter29 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Truck is loaded... Forgot something though... Just not sure what it is yet... :msp_unsure:




better not be that 576AT:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 9, 2012)

specter29 said:


> better not be that 576AT:msp_sneaky:



What 576???:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 9, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> ALmost got everything ready. I put together a 371 to bring to show off & sell if somebody wants it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like that 371... I can't wait to flog on it Friday... Hope Boyd has a test log, cause I ain't waiting till Saturday to use it!!! I'll stop on the road if I have to and cut-n-run.. 
Just sayin...


----------



## specter29 (Aug 9, 2012)

well think i got the 7900 figure out I think the oiler pump was it luckly the guys Boyds hooked me up with parts and everything should be here with Wetgunpowder  I tell you what them are some great guys to work with on short notice.


----------



## wendell (Aug 9, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You bringin' some famous grouse???



Probably not this time. We are staying at a friend of my wife's this weekend so a beer or two may be as wild as it gets for me. :msp_sad:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 9, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> Probably not this time. We are staying at a friend of my wife's this weekend so a beer or two may be as wild as it gets for me. :msp_sad:



I didn't say you had to drink it...
Just BRING it....
I'll take care of the rest...
An stuff...


----------



## WetGunPowder (Aug 9, 2012)

Got back last night from our Steamtrain excursion to Des Moines. No major roadwork on I35. Have SAFE trip and I'll see everyone after breakfast tomorrow!


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 9, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Got back last night from our Steamtrain excursion to Des Moines. No major roadwork on I35. Have SAFE trip and I'll see everyone after breakfast tomorrow!



Should be in Somerset between 6 and 7 AM... 
I need a couple more files and a new roller guide...
And a Dolmar hat...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 9, 2012)

Hedgey wanted some sugar maple for smoking. I had just the candidate out back:







Of course, since it was just a quickie job, I only took one saw. That guaranteed a pinched bar. I had to Fiskar off a branch about 4" diameter to free it. I was gonna get a shot of my axe slingin skills but a thundershower put a stop to that.

Here's what I got for my troubles:






Some of that spalted stuff might look good carved into something. Anyone interested in some, lemme know and I'll bring it over to the GTG.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 9, 2012)

Is grizzly going to show? I might need someone to protect me in case i smart off to Hedgerow one too many times... if not I'd better put Sarah on the payroll.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 9, 2012)

I threw a little stick into the truck last night for Steve to carve on.






Hope he enjoys it, cause I totally forgot the hedge apples!!!:bang:

See? I told you guys I was forgetting something!!!


----------



## specter29 (Aug 9, 2012)

I just found something special for the Stump guy its called the stump stool :big_smile:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 9, 2012)

I just commited a sin..... Walked into Burnett Dairy Cheese.....STARVING. That is a big no no.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 9, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I just commited a sin..... Walked into Burnett Dairy Cheese.....STARVING. That is a big no no.



Cheese whips!!!


----------



## specter29 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Cheese whips!!!



smoked cheese whips or pepper jack cheese whips +2


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 9, 2012)

Ok all, we are in need of a recoil assembly for a Husky 562 at this time... Stumpy's dealer in Mtn. Grove did not come through with the goods... Any Husky dealers in that area that could maybe get their hands on one???
Open to suggestions at this time...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 9, 2012)

Here's what I came up with...

Curds:
Hot Pepper
Onion & Garlic
Salsa
Ranch
Dill

Regular Cheese:
Hot Pepper Monterey 
Colby with Bacon
Muenster 
Salsa mozzarella 

Spread: 
Hot horseradish
Smoky Bacon

2 bags of whips






I think I can hear hedgerow revin that truck engine from here....


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 9, 2012)

Revving in the parking lot... Strumpet is running late...:msp_wink:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 9, 2012)

That ain't hedges engine I think its mine.:msp_wink::msp_wink: I was just thinking of getting something to eat. That all sounds great and I luv cheese:food::hungry:. Wish I was going to be there.:weep:


----------



## jrocket (Aug 9, 2012)

looking forward to meeting all of you on sat, might be a little late, maybe around 10 or 11.
I will be bringing several older saws for sale if anybodys interested.
what time is the drawing for the 3120?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 9, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


>




I think you can cancel the portable jon! No one that will be there is going to poop for days!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 9, 2012)

I have 8 saws in the trunk of the car, had to take the bars off. Jon says he has 4 more to add, it is going to be a packed car. I am so ready for this gtg, it will be nice to come and play.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 9, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I have 8 saws in the trunk of the car, had to take the bars off. Jon says he has 4 more to add, it is going to be a packed car. I am so ready for this gtg, it will be nice to come and play.



Uh oh... Hope someone's gettin some business & we're off-loading some saws, or i won't be able to bring home that 3120...


----------



## specter29 (Aug 9, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Uh oh... Hope someone's gettin some business & we're off-loading some saws, or i won't be able to bring home that 3120...



ah yup off loading buying eithers good and at $10 bucks a ticket for the 3120 and some other prizes you cant go wrong


----------



## specter29 (Aug 9, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> i won't be able to bring home that 3120...



So Andy's going to get a new saw if you win it? otstir:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 9, 2012)

specter29 said:


> So Andy's going to get a new saw if you win it? otstir:



No she can have it, thats too big of a saw for me.


----------



## longbar (Aug 9, 2012)

I think I may be good to come for a few hours. Loaded a few saws in the truck so if I do make it I will be prepared. Whats the deal on the 3120? Tickets still available. I scrolled through a few pages on this thread and didnt see it.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 9, 2012)

One thing I thought of while packing the car... Do you have some chairs/seating out at your place? I dont really have any more room in the car.


----------



## longbar (Aug 9, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> One thing I thought of while packing the car... Do you have some chairs/seating out at your place? I dont really have any more room in the car.



You can sit on my lap. :msp_wink: Sorry I dont even know you so maybe thats alittle inapropriate:msp_biggrin:


Anyone interested in a few saws Im looking to dump? Stihl 440,044,046, rough 056, Jonsered 801,rougher 2094 Hommie xl925,xp1000, Partner P100, Craftsman 5.2 Let me know Im leaving tommorrow morning. Im not 100% sure Ill make it but if I do Ill bring what your interested in.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 9, 2012)

longbar said:


> You can sit on my lap. :msp_wink: Sorry I dont even know you so maybe thats alittle inapropriate:msp_biggrin:



Watch out 260 pounds of man meat coming your way. Sorry I dont even know YOU so that may be inapropriate.:kilt:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 9, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> No she can have it, thats too big of a saw for me.



Good answer :msp_wub:


----------



## specter29 (Aug 9, 2012)

longbar said:


> I think I may be good to come for a few hours. Loaded a few saws in the truck so if I do make it I will be prepared. Whats the deal on the 3120? Tickets still available. I scrolled through a few pages on this thread and didnt see it.



yes raffle tickets $10 purchased at GTG


----------



## specter29 (Aug 9, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> One thing I thought of while packing the car... Do you have some chairs/seating out at your place? I dont really have any more room in the car.



I should have about 15-18 chairs plus two picknick tables


----------



## wendell (Aug 9, 2012)

I still have no idea what I'm bringing. Maybe I'll just leave them all home to make sure I've got room for the 3120!


----------



## specter29 (Aug 9, 2012)

raffle Items:

1st 3120xp
2nd-4th wood sawbucks we will be using first choice


----------



## specter29 (Aug 9, 2012)

specter29 said:


> what do ya think should we try it?
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1 cup of whole milk
> ...




this is a go, hopefully done for friday evening if not guess what's for breakfast or is it desert im not sure. really all that matters is *BACON!*


----------



## longbar (Aug 9, 2012)

specter29 said:


> yes raffle tickets $10 purchased at GTG



Sweet!!!


----------



## longbar (Aug 9, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Watch out 260 pounds of man meat coming your way. Sorry I dont even know YOU so that may be inapropriate.:kilt:



You look alot smaller in your avatar.


----------



## grandpatractor (Aug 9, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Here's what I came up with...
> 
> Curds:
> Hot Pepper
> ...



You're gonna plug em up for at least a couple of days!


----------



## specter29 (Aug 9, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> You're gonna plug em up for at least a couple of days!



yea between what he picked and what im picking up my local cheese factory they won't know what to do :msp_biggrin:


----------



## grandpatractor (Aug 9, 2012)

specter29 said:


> yea between what he picked and what im picking up my local cheese factory they won't know what to do :msp_biggrin:



Might have to open some up at Boyds in the AM and have a little sample before the boys head on over.


----------



## wendell (Aug 9, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Might have to open some up at Boyds in the AM and have a little sample before the boys head on over.



No cheese for you!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 10, 2012)

I talked to Hedgey about an hour ago when I got off work. They should be in Ioway by now. Matt said he was putting the booster seat up front so Stump could drive for a spell.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 10, 2012)

Driving....


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 10, 2012)

SpecterFest???


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 10, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Might have to open some up at Boyds in the AM and have a little sample before the boys head on over.



You drive by there twice a day! Not to mention free samples with a free toothpick.


----------



## specter29 (Aug 10, 2012)

Morning Everyone, Well a Couple cups of coffee and back to work Ill be in and out on here just a few loose ends to tie up for tomorrow. if anyone needs to get ahold of me for anything Stumps and Scott have my number


----------



## wendell (Aug 10, 2012)

specter29 said:


> Morning Everyone, Well a Couple cups of coffee and back to work Ill be in and out on here just a few loose ends to tie up for tomorrow. if anyone needs to get ahold of me for anything Stumps and Scott have my number



But we don't have their numbers. :msp_mellow:

I also just realized I don't even have the address. :msp_mad:


The wife went to bed feeling rather poorly last night. Might have a change of plans in the works today.


----------



## specter29 (Aug 10, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> But we don't have their numbers. :msp_mellow:
> 
> I also just realized I don't even have the address. :msp_mad:
> 
> ...



I PM'ed ya the Address and my phone number


Also I'm Staring at these muffins for tomorrow and I'm not sure there gonna make it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Aug 10, 2012)

Stumpy has left the building...............But his aroma is still here!!!!:bang: LOOK OUT treemonkey!


----------



## jasper89 (Aug 10, 2012)

I am looking forward to lots of pictures, comments, embarrasing stories, etc.

Sounds like a great weekend! 

To all the out of state visitors, I hope you enjoy Wisconsin.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 10, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Stumpy has left the building...............But his aroma is still here!!!!:bang: LOOK OUT treemonkey!



You have a great shop Boyd. Following heavy foot, er... Heavy fuel to Scott's!!!


----------



## wendell (Aug 10, 2012)

Hopefully, I'll be out of here in the next hour. See you all tonight!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 10, 2012)

Getting the tour of Kunz place


----------



## specter29 (Aug 10, 2012)

bacon and brown sugar equal yumminess :msp_w00t:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 10, 2012)

I left Harris, Minnesota at 6am and I am still not across Wisconsin. About 2 hrs to go.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 10, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I left Harris, Minnesota at 6am and I am still not across Wisconsin. About 2 hrs to go.



Well? Tell heavy foot to turn it up a notch...
Who cares about beefie's Polaris!!!:msp_tongue:


----------



## specter29 (Aug 10, 2012)

Wendell is here I dont know if I can keep that ice cream safe let alone that bacon its saying *EAT ME!* and i just might. and when i say I. I mean me and Wendell.:msp_tongue:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 10, 2012)

Stumpin' & Humpin'


----------



## grandpatractor (Aug 10, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Stumpin' & Humpin'



And I was cutting in that log this afternoon. Now I have to go wash up, after seeing that!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Beefie (Aug 10, 2012)

Oboy what a crew already. We will see you guys tommorrow.

Beefie


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice and cool here in Kansas It is a beautiful morning. You All have a blast .


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 11, 2012)

Hedgerow


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 11, 2012)

StayDry log rolling


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 11, 2012)

Longbar wins the 3120






Hopefully he'll win some suspenders too..


----------



## mweba (Aug 11, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Longbar wins the 3120
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woooo hoooo


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 11, 2012)

Lake Michigan gets Stumpbroke!!


----------



## wendell (Aug 11, 2012)

A really great GTG until half the crew went AWOL. Back home safe. Having some cold ones to ease the pain in my left arm. That 064/66 has more compression than I expected. :msp_scared:

Thanks to Specter for putting on an amazing GTG, especially considering you've never been to one. My only concern is how bad Stumpy was feeling with all those adult size saw bucks. :msp_sad:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 11, 2012)

SteveAir Flight 597 has landed. My GPS should be pulling in the driveway before long, it apparently only goes the speed limit.

Got a bunch of pics to upload, but you'll have to wait for tomorrow. The neighbor wants to go discuss fixing all the world's problems over a few cold ones.

Thanks to Specter for hosting, it was a great time, with great people and tons of good food. 

I'd like to thank Hedgerow, Stumpy and sons for making the trip up as well. Couldn't meet a nicer couple of guys. I'll certainly be headed down to AR next fall when I have more time off work.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 12, 2012)

Whose gas & oil?


----------



## mweba (Aug 12, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Whose gas & oil?



Is my 288 there? Seems I've misplaced it again.


----------



## specter29 (Aug 12, 2012)

for those of you who didnt make it my Masterminded 7900 got whooped buy the stumpbroke 7900 of Andydodgegeeks and the Stumpbroke 576AT smoked all of the dolmar 7900's:bringit: . I think im in love (576AT):msp_wub:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 12, 2012)

Hedge, stumpy, & the boys' 1st time in the big lake...


----------



## wendell (Aug 12, 2012)

specter29 said:


> for those of you who didnt make it my Masterminded 7900 got whooped buy the stumpbroke 7900 of Andydodgegeeks and the Stumpbroke 576AT smoked all of the dolmar 7900's:bringit: . I think im in love (576AT):msp_wub:



That's odd, I don't recall any whoopin' or smokin' going on. 

Except for Scott's 064/066/288. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 12, 2012)

Had a panic moment... Left my wallet in Jon's rig.. Retrieved it and on our way...
Thank you Jon!!!
Stumpy's snoring already...


----------



## specter29 (Aug 12, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> That's odd, I don't recall any whoopin' or smokin' going on.
> 
> Except for Scott's 064/066/288. :msp_thumbup:



thats cause you were sitting in the shade relaxing :msp_tongue:


----------



## specter29 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Had a panic moment... Left my wallet in Jon's rig.. Retrieved it and on our way...
> Thank you Jon!!!
> Stumpy's snoring already...



man you guys are good at turning a 13 hour ride into something alot longer :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## specter29 (Aug 12, 2012)

never did get to finish making that bacon ice cream oh well at least some ya gotta taste brown sugar coated bacon that was going to be used in it


----------



## wendell (Aug 12, 2012)

specter29 said:


> thats cause you were sitting in the shade relaxing :msp_tongue:



Not just a goldarn minute. There were no saws running when I was sitting in the shade relaxing. I was just smart enough to get out of the sun unlike some others that shall remained unnamed.


----------



## specter29 (Aug 12, 2012)

wendell said:


> Not just a goldarn minute. There were no saws running when I was sitting in the shade relaxing. I was just smart enough to get out of the sun unlike some others that shall remained unnamed.



well they were ran at some point in the afternoon. Matt ran Andy's and my Masterminded 7900 and there weren't no comparison Andy's Stumpbroke 7900 was the winner and both had same bar length also mine had a complete new oiler, clutch, and drum in it also.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm eating all the ranch cheese curds while Stumpy's sleeping...
Thus the term"you snooze, you lose"
These things are freaking great!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 12, 2012)

That there is funny:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## specter29 (Aug 12, 2012)

just found a red nebraska hoodie and a green cover to a folding let me know who's they are and i'll mail em to ya


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 12, 2012)

Specter I see in your sig. you have a junk dolmar for sale. And a New Husky. Was it that impressive?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## specter29 (Aug 12, 2012)

ask matt and stumpy. and YES torque and silky smooth out ran the dolmars and it had my 28" sugihara on it


----------



## specter29 (Aug 12, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Specter I see in your sig. you have a junk dolmar for sale. And a New Husky. Was it that impressive?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I told Stump's i'd ship it back so he can bring it the GTG down there


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 12, 2012)

specter29 said:


> ask matt and stumpy. and YES torque and silky smooth out ran the dolmars and it had my 28" sugihara on it



In all it's fat and fluffy glory...
I still like the Makita better...
Cause it's sexy... I really liked the 7900 Scott brought too...
I didn't run the 9010 for time cause I didn't want to embarrass you guys...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 12, 2012)

Some pics, kinda random, 

Bright and early Saturday, BSin and waiting for breakfast:







The breakfast spread, anyone that missed the bacon should've got there sooner 






Stumpy wasting no time getting into the big chunk of Box elder:






Hedge and Stumpy's saws:






Andy's collection, possibly a couple of Heavy Fuel's mixed in as well:






Uploading pics is going sloooooow right now. I'm gonna go get something done for a while and try again later.


----------



## specter29 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> In all it's fat and fluffy glory...
> I still like the Makita better...
> Cause it's sexy... I really liked the 7900 Scott brought too...
> I didn't run the 9010 for time cause I didn't want to embarrass you guys...:hmm3grin2orange:



oh dont lie you like the AT's cause you dont have fill up all the time :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## specter29 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> In all it's fat and fluffy glory...
> I still like the Makita better...
> Cause it's sexy... I really liked the 7900 Scott brought too...
> I didn't run the 9010 for time cause I didn't want to embarrass you guys...:hmm3grin2orange:



and its not fat and fluffy its voluptuous :msp_biggrin:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 12, 2012)

Just got back home about 1/2 hour ago. Thanks to Specter for hosting a great gtg. Good times had by all!
I really enjoyed playing with all the different saws and doing a little friendly racing. I also have to say I enjoyed playing with the big wood. I dont get to pull out my long bar very often but it was good to get it out and stretch it. Not every day you get to cut 42"+ cookies. I must also throw out a thank you to Specters wife as I know she did alot of cooking to feed the hungry mob, everything was fantastic. I look forward to seeing you all again. Me and Sarah will get our pictures up soon.


----------



## specter29 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks to all I had a great time I will see you all soon again at Andy's GTG and hopefully next spring at the boys down south GTG I'll get some pies for both :wink2:. Also just got done flogging the 562xp and 576xp cut up majority of what was left in 2' sections and noodled each one into 16 pieces it now has the Specter stamp of Approval after 3 bucket loads of noodles  Gotta give props to Stumpers :yourock:them things just plain rock I don't care what anybody says I would take them over a 372xp or 7900 anyday:msp_biggrin:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm over at the neighbors trying to extend the weekend! Might go home sometime.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 12, 2012)

Still drivin'...


----------



## wendell (Aug 12, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'm over at the neighbors trying to extend the weekend! Might go home sometime.



I hope it's not the cranky one with the big shop. :msp_w00t:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 12, 2012)

Maybe you should let stumpy port your truck..:msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## longbar (Aug 12, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Longbar wins the 3120
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovin the saw already! Almost made the wife ride in back and the 3120 ride shotgun. Lucky for her though she is loud about voicing her opinion.



mweba said:


> Woooo hoooo



\Where were you?



HEAVY FUEL said:


> Whose gas & oil?



They do look familiar...ooppsss




Thanks again Specter and Mrs. Specter for an awesome GTG. Its was fun and definatly worth the trip to come play and see and meet everyone.


----------



## mweba (Aug 12, 2012)

longbar said:


> \Where were you?



Wedding anniversary Saturday....she's 8 months prego...didn't want to push it :msp_rolleyes:

I could use another 5.2 though


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 12, 2012)

mweba said:


> wedding anniversary saturday....she's 8 months prego...didn't want to push it :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> I could use another 5.2 though





congradulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## longbar (Aug 12, 2012)

mweba said:


> Wedding anniversary Saturday....she's 8 months prego...didn't want to push it :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> I could use another 5.2 though



x2 on the congrats! 

Its the saw I got from you.


----------



## mweba (Aug 12, 2012)

longbar said:


> x2 on the congrats!
> 
> Its the saw I got from you.



I figured that. The one I kept for my collection had a date with the Alaskan and lost. Seal went or something who knows. I'll be in touch. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## specter29 (Aug 12, 2012)

watch out boys stumps is converted he is speaking wisconsinese now


----------



## longbar (Aug 12, 2012)

specter29 said:


> watch out boys stumps is converted he is speaking wisconsinese now



Good!!! Now we'll be able to understand him!:msp_tongue:


----------



## wendell (Aug 12, 2012)

specter29 said:


> watch out boys stumps is converted he is speaking wisconsinese now



He may be but Connor sure wasn't. :msp_w00t:

I wonder if they got any of that Wiscaaaaaahhhnson cheaaaaaase.


----------



## mweba (Aug 12, 2012)

You still drivin, Hedge? I see your name down there....one eye on the road and one on the phone? Or is the laptop on your dash :msp_w00t:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 12, 2012)

Lets try some more pics.

My meager collection. I hope to have more going by Andy's GTG. The Homelite needs some work, the carb was giving me fits, then the clutch toasted. I actually got the little MW MiniMac running pretty decent by the end of the day. I think I might keep it around as my around the house beater saw.







Wendell's saws. It's a pretty poor pic, I know. Shoot the messenger, go ahead:






I think these are Longbar's saws:






Treemonkey's saws, less a couple that were not in the shot:






Since we're doing equipment pics, here's Specter's Kubota. It made reloading the log stands easy peasey. 






More coming shortly.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 12, 2012)

My kid Nate found some fun toys.

Beefie's 6x6






Kubota diesel crew cab convertible






Pontiac silver streak


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 12, 2012)

Hedgerow and son having a little friendly family competition:






Andy with a little Homelite. A phrase involving monkeys and footballs came to mind when I snapped this pic.






Andy again, this time with a saw more his size. I'd hate to know how many gallons of fuel got burned turning that big chunk of box elder into cookies!






Conner (Stumpy's son) and Sarahdodgegeek having it out. The kids looked like they were having a heck of a time all day long.






Not sure what was going on when I took this pic - maybe it's time for a caption contest? Hedgerow and his 9010.






That's all for now. might have more when I find the cord to plug my phone in.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 12, 2012)

longbar said:


> Good!!! Now we'll be able to understand him!:msp_tongue:



Well, I wouldn't go that far...


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 12, 2012)

mweba said:


> You still drivin, Hedge? I see your name down there....one eye on the road and one on the phone? Or is the laptop on your dash :msp_w00t:



Still drivin... 
Using the phone..


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 13, 2012)

Made it home a few minutes ago. Thanks to all the Yankees that made us feel welcome in cheeseland. Thanks to Sarah, I can speak a lil wisconsinese, and also found out how to send co workers home early from work.:msp_w00t:

More later, I'm tired.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 13, 2012)

Ahhhh... What a pleasant picture... I was like a fat kid in a candy store...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 14, 2012)

Don't tell me that ya'll are gonna let this thread die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_confused: I know there are more pics out there.


----------



## specter29 (Aug 14, 2012)

yea i gotta bunch but my internet has been flakey otherwise they'd be up already.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 14, 2012)

specter29 said:


> yea i gotta bunch but my internet has been flakey otherwise they'd be up already.



Pop a couple of viagra in the USB port to get it up & running. 

My wife wants to see the vid of Hedge & I running into Lake Michigan. It's gotta be Bay watch material.......:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sunfish (Aug 14, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Ahhhh... What a pleasant picture... I was like a fat kid in a candy store...



Yeah man, those Jreds sure do look good!


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 14, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Yeah man, those Jreds sure do look good!



Yup... Right on the bottom shelf...
Where they belong...
:hell_boy:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 14, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Pop a couple of viagra in the USB port to get it up & running.
> 
> My wife wants to see the vid of Hedge & I running into Lake Michigan. It's gotta be Bay watch material.......:msp_thumbsup:



Yea, like bay watch things were bouncing all over.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 14, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Don't tell me that ya'll are gonna let this thread die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_confused: I know there are more pics out there.



Me and Sarah have almost 200 pictures! I will try to get thru them and post some good ones.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 14, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... Right on the bottom shelf...
> Where they belong...
> :hell_boy:



Don't make me send stumpy my 2094.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 14, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Don't make me send stumpy my 2094.



Don't say that, that big Dollie of his will piddle all over the place.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 14, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Don't say that, that big Dollie of his will piddle all over the place.



The big Dollie fears no saw... Even Orange ones dressed in red... :msp_tongue:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 14, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> The big Dollie fears no saw... Even Orange ones dressed in red... :msp_tongue:



I'll have to leave the ball in Kenneths court now.


----------



## specter29 (Aug 14, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Don't make me send stumpy my 2094.



Do it I wanna see a Jonsered beat a Dolmar :msp_ohmy:. another Dolmar bites the dust


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 14, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> The big Dollie fears no saw... Even Orange ones dressed in red... :msp_tongue:



If my history is right it is a true Jonsered. Saw troll can correct me if I'm wrong. By the way the troll rocks.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 14, 2012)

specter29 said:


> Do it I wanna see a Jonsered beat a Dolmar :msp_ohmy:. another Dolmar bites the dust



You just bring that overweight cream puff down here and we'll do some heads up racing...
Would you like 3 cuts? Or one? The 3 will just broaden your anguish...
Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!
:hell_boy:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 14, 2012)

specter29 said:


> Do it I wanna see a Jonsered beat a Dolmar :msp_ohmy:. another Dolmar bites the dust



That means you would have to be here this fall or do We make hedge sweet till spring??:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## specter29 (Aug 14, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That means you would have to be here this fall or do We make hedge sweet till spring??:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



he can sweat it to spring anticipation does wonders for people :hmm3grin2orange::msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 14, 2012)

You guys are in big trouble come GTG time... You wake up saw-o-saurus, and it's liable to eat all the orange and strawberry flavored saws!!!
:ah:


----------



## longbar (Aug 14, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Pop a couple of viagra in the USB port to get it up & running.
> 
> My wife wants to see the vid of Hedge & I running into Lake Michigan. It's gotta be Bay watch material.......:msp_thumbsup:



Yup! prolly had enough hair to be in baywatch just not in the righ places:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 14, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You guys are in big trouble come GTG time... You wake up saw-o-saurus, and it's liable to eat all the orange and strawberry flavored saws!!!
> :ah:



Spectar I think we have him riled up. Saw-omy-soreass. :help::help:


----------



## specter29 (Aug 14, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Spectar I think we have him riled up. Saw-omy-soreass. :help::help:



man i would rep you if I could cause that is just plain hilarious otstir: you know were just pulling your chain Matt


----------



## specter29 (Aug 14, 2012)

and quit calling my 576 fluffly Hedgey. if my saws fluffly than yours is fat.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 14, 2012)

specter29 said:


> and quit calling my 576 fluffly Hedgey. if my saws fluffly than yours is fat.:msp_tongue:



Yes... Dollie is an overweight pig...
No denying that...


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 14, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You guys are in big trouble come GTG time... You wake up saw-o-saurus, and it's liable to eat all the orange and strawberry flavored saws!!!
> :ah:



I tink its you that has to wake up the dino.


If Husky had to color their saws to give credit where its due, they would be rainbow colored, only without a lot of husky orange.


----------



## specter29 (Aug 14, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> I tink its you that has to wake up the dino.
> 
> 
> If Husky had to color their saws to give credit where its due, they would be rainbow colored, only without a lot of husky orange.



ah we gotta be able to poke at each other once in while it all in fun anyways. I know his 9010 is a brute and he know mine is pretty cool in its own class of saws as well. here's to the fun and ribbing Hedgerow. had a blast with everyone at the GTG looking forward to the NEXT ONES.


----------



## specter29 (Aug 14, 2012)

I guess Hedgerow wins I am going to call the 576 Mr. Fluffy. Say Hi to Mr.. Fluffy


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 14, 2012)

8433jeff said:


> I tink its you that has to wake up the dino.
> 
> 
> If Husky had to color their saws to give credit where its due, they would be rainbow colored, only without a lot of husky orange.



I don't tink I understand what you just said...
:msp_tongue:


----------



## specter29 (Aug 14, 2012)

but seriously next time you guys/girls come you need to eat more I got 2 heaping plates of hamburgers,corn, and brauts. 1 large bowl of tuna salad and pasta salad. Also had 1lb of string cheese and 1lb of cheese curds left well 1/2lb:msp_wink: and thats all left overs now


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 14, 2012)

specter29 said:


> but seriously next time you guys/girls come you need to eat more I got 2 heaping plates of hamburgers,corn, and brauts. 1 large bowl of tuna salad and pasta salad. Also had 1lb of string cheese and 1lb of cheese curds left well 1/2lb:msp_wink: and thats all left overs now



I shoulda listened to Scott & his turd building tips & ate more of that corn.otstir:


----------



## specter29 (Aug 14, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I shoulda listened to Scott & his turd building tips & ate more of that corn.otstir:



really cause Im eating most of the cheese and not having a problem:msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 14, 2012)

specter29 said:


> but seriously next time you guys/girls come you need to eat more I got 2 heaping plates of hamburgers,corn, and brauts. 1 large bowl of tuna salad and pasta salad. Also had 1lb of string cheese and 1lb of cheese curds left well 1/2lb:msp_wink: and thats all left overs now



That was an awesome lunch spread indeed... You could have convinced me to take the summer sausage home with me...
Just sayin...
Good stuff!!


----------



## specter29 (Aug 14, 2012)

here is some more pictures



<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/NEW%20GTG/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_1095.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/NEW%20GTG/IMG_1095.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>

<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/NEW%20GTG/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_1094.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/NEW%20GTG/IMG_1094.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>

<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/NEW%20GTG/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_1093.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/NEW%20GTG/IMG_1093.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>

<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/NEW%20GTG/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_1092.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/NEW%20GTG/IMG_1092.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>

<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/NEW%20GTG/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_1091.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/NEW%20GTG/IMG_1091.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>

<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/NEW%20GTG/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_1090.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/NEW%20GTG/IMG_1090.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>

<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/NEW%20GTG/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_1089.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/NEW%20GTG/IMG_1089.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>

<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/NEW%20GTG/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_1088.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/NEW%20GTG/IMG_1088.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<br/><br/>


----------



## longbar (Aug 14, 2012)

specter29 said:


> here is some more pictures
> 
> <a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/NEW%20GTG/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_1091.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/NEW%20GTG/IMG_1091.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 14, 2012)

I love the way the boys were lined up to run against Sarah's 420 and 026!!!
She needs to get one of those things built badass so she can lay the smack down on em'... That way, they'll have to get faster saws, then she'll need to get a faster saw, then they'll need a faster saw.......
And on it goes....
Perfect order...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 14, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I love the way the boys were lined up to run against Sarah's 420 and 026!!!
> She needs to get one of those things built badass so she can lay the smack down on em'... That way, they'll have to get faster saws, then she'll need to get a faster saw, then they'll need a faster saw.......
> And on it goes....
> Perfect order...
> :msp_sneaky:



I'm with you on that 420 build. Still sitting by the campfire. I'm gonna see if I can make it a week straight.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey Andy, what did you think of that little 345 husky? 
Not bad for a little home owner eh???
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 14, 2012)

Here is a start to some of our pictures. Thanks again to Specter and his family for hosting a great event.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 14, 2012)

Did anyone see these two talking?





Here is Sarah with her Dolmar 420 racing against Steve, and winning I might add. And NO the wood was not frozen.





The Wendell with a mans saw.





Hedge with his dream saw. The Stumpkita 6401/7900 (I love this saw)





More to come....


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 15, 2012)

I saw this pic & didn't recognize the fat guy talkin to Scott..... Took me a minute to realize who it was.:msp_scared: I gotta lose some weight.


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 15, 2012)

i think hedgerow is a little old to be playing with dollies:msp_scared: just saying

me stump did not talk at all










about trains or airplanes


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 15, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i think hedgerow is a little old to be playing with dollies:msp_scared: just saying
> 
> me stump did not talk at all
> 
> ...



Loved the tour of the shop and mill Scott...
It was excellent!!!

I played with the Dollie you brought too...
Just sayin...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 15, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Did anyone see these two talking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everytime I saw that guy he had on a red bandanna with glasses, telling everyone he was the real mastermind...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 15, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Everytime I saw that guy he had on a red bandanna with glasses, telling everyone he was the real mastermind...



The only difference is I make a red bandanna look gooood.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## specter29 (Aug 15, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> The only difference is I make a red bandanna look gooood.:msp_biggrin:



And you dont have chicken legs :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 15, 2012)

specter29 said:


> And you dont have chicken legs :hmm3grin2orange:



Stumpy eats chicken legs.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 15, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Stumpy eats chicken legs.



I'm actually more of a wing man, but won't turn a good set of legs & thighs.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mo. Jim (Aug 15, 2012)

Good evening folks.dropped in to look at the pictures and pass out some rep. Looks like you all had a good time. Later Jim


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 16, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Made it home a few minutes ago. Thanks to all the Yankees that made us feel welcome in cheeseland. Thanks to Sarah, I can speak a lil wisconsinese, and also found out how to send co workers home early from work.:msp_w00t:
> 
> More later, I'm tired.



It's all about raising the bar, Stumpy.


----------



## specter29 (Aug 17, 2012)

Here's the latest CAD haul 


<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/?action=view&amp;current=IMGP0461.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/IMGP0461.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>

<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/?action=view&amp;current=IMGP0460.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/IMGP0460.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>

<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/?action=view&amp;current=IMGP0459.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/IMGP0459.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<br/><br/>


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 17, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> It's all about raising the bar, Stumpy.



Unless Your on this side of the river!

Then it's all about going to the bar!!!


----------



## tree monkey (Aug 17, 2012)

specter29 said:


> Here's the latest CAD haul
> 
> 
> <a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/?action=view&amp;current=IMGP0461.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/IMGP0461.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
> ...



you gona need a bigger building:msp_tongue:


----------



## specter29 (Aug 17, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> you gona need a bigger building:msp_tongue:



thats the plan next year 40'x70 shed with a 30'x40' workshop and 40'x40' cold storage


----------



## wendell (Aug 17, 2012)

Brent, for as mean as you've been to me these last few days, I've decided I will forgive you if you send that Disston my way.


----------



## specter29 (Aug 18, 2012)

More Cad :msp_ohmy: this is today's haul from down south


<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/?action=view&amp;current=IMGP0463.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/IMGP0463.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>

<a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/?action=view&amp;current=IMGP0462.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/IMGP0462.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<br/><br/>


----------



## longbar (Aug 18, 2012)

specter29 said:


> More Cad :msp_ohmy: this is today's haul from down south
> 
> 
> <a href="http://s666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/?action=view&amp;current=IMGP0463.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/IMGP0463.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
> ...



Damn boy! Your gonna need an intervention soon!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 20, 2012)

Mr. Fluffy now Mr. Happy!!

He's gonna earn his keep!


----------



## specter29 (Aug 20, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Mr. Fluffy now Mr. Happy!!
> 
> He's gonna earn his keep!



put it to work guys I want it broke in for a rematch at the GTG:msp_thumbup:


----------



## specter29 (Aug 20, 2012)

longbar said:


> Damn boy! Your gonna need an intervention soon!



You can never have to many saws especially. Old saws there a part of history id rather collect and restore them at some Point. Then Let them rot in a barn


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 21, 2012)

specter29 said:


> put it to work guys I want it broke in for a rematch at the GTG:msp_thumbup:



Started the break-in process. I ran I think 4 tanks thru it yesterday (not hard, this pig likes a drink) what an impressive piece of machinery. It feels a little heavier than the Dolmar 7900 but it seems to have just as much snort. I don't know much about the workings of an auto tune saw but I like the concept.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 21, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If my history is right it is a true Jonsered. Saw troll can correct me if I'm wrong. By the way the troll rocks.



It is a Jonsered with a dash of Partner design - and made at the Husky factory. :msp_wink:


----------



## specter29 (Aug 21, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Started the break-in process. I ran I think 4 tanks thru it yesterday (not hard, this pig likes a drink) what an impressive piece of machinery. It feels a little heavier than the Dolmar 7900 but it seems to have just as much snort. I don't know much about the workings of an auto tune saw but I like the concept.



wait to you get to play with the 562xp again. I may have to put a ball and chain on it at the GTG,:hmm3grin2orange: cause it sure seems to keep disappearing and reappearing around here.:msp_mad:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 24, 2012)

Don't be surprised if you see this video on more than one thread. 
[video=youtube;s_z7myhiRAc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_z7myhiRAc&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 24, 2012)

HEY!!!! The Wisconsin gtg is still going every weekend!!!






Car racing tonight!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 24, 2012)

It was all good till we ran outa sand...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## specter29 (Aug 24, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> HEY!!!! The Wisconsin gtg is still going every weekend!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and we got demolition cars and combines tomorrow night at our fair


----------



## specter29 (Aug 24, 2012)

Yay SP125 gonna be here Wednesday you know what im doing that day


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 25, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> It was all good till we ran outa sand...:hmm3grin2orange:



Watching you two run out and dive into 10" deep water made me wonder if you guys were right in the head, then when I walked out and felt the razor sharp rocks I figured it out....Still not sure if you guys are right in the head.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 25, 2012)

specter29 said:


> Yay SP125 gonna be here Wednesday you know what im doing that day



Touching yourself inappropriately?:msp_unsure:













:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 25, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Watching you two run out and dive into 10" deep water made me wonder if you guys were right in the head, then when I walked out and felt the razor sharp rocks I figured it out....Still not sure if you guys are right in the head.



Not really


andydodgegeek said:


> Touching yourself inappropriately?:msp_unsure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm doing that right now:msp_w00t:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 25, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm doing that right now:msp_w00t:



I was about to hit the like button but I really dont like that.:msp_biggrin:


----------

